# Official Raw Discussion Thread 1/3



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Kicking off the first Raw of 2011 with a WWE Championship bout, former titleholding tag partners and cohorts in sports-entertainment "Dirt Sheet" satire clash as WWE Champion The Miz defends against John Morrison in a Falls Count Anywhere Match.

CM Punk's crusade against John Cena took an unexpected turn on Raw as The Straight Edge Superstar aligned himself with The Nexus, obliterating Cena and seemingly seizing control of the armbanded rebels "under new management."


Discuss.​


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

The term "New Management" is very ambiguous. I'd like to see if Wade Barrett will return to Raw since more than likely, Cena will not be there because of his injury. The Miz is not going to lose his title to John Morrisson on Raw. Relevant championship titles RARELY change hands during non ppv events. Speaking of title losses, when will Santino and Koslov finally lose those tag titles? Watching that clown is starting to get embarrassing. He played the role better as a jobber.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Very excited for Raw.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

The Miz go to beat John Morrison for the wwe champion in a Falls Count Anywhere Match.

Maryse beat Tamina.

Melina beat Eve.

Ted DiBiase go to cost Tamina the match.

Nikki Bella go to kiss Daniel Bryan.

Mark Henry vs Husky Harris.

Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel beat Santino Marella & Vladimir Kozlov for the WWE Tag Team Titles.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm expecting Miz and Riley to screw Morrison, which draws out Lawler, resulting in a blowoff match next week in Nashville to Lawler-Miz (probably for Lawler's wrestling career). 

They'd be extremely stupid to blowoff Morrison/Miz here. That should be the WWE Championship match at The Royal Rumble, and I think, will be.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm pretty hyped to see the WWE title match, can't wait. Wade Barrett should make an appearance, they shouldn't keep him off tv for too long....


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been looking forward to this for a week. That doesn't usually happen anymore. With Punk joining The Nexus, the angle was taken to a whole new level. I can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

I've learned never get too excited for RAW, because it can let you down like that. So yeah basically I'm content with it.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

JoMo to become WWE Champion tonight.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Morrison needs to win the title tonight, but I can't see that happening. 
Wade Barrett to return??


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

If that Lady Gaga outfit stealer Morrison wins the WWE title tonight(or anytime soon)I'll never watch Raw again.Anyone who cuts promos saying "bogus" and 'Mr.Ziggles" should be nowhere near that title.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd like to see Morrison win the title just to see how pissed off everyone here will be. :lmao
Really though, it should be a good match. The two have chemistry and falls count anywhere is always exciting.

No idea what is going to happen with Punk/Nexus/Cena if Cena is injured. Maybe they will play it off that they beat him down somewhere and he isn't in the arena that night. Then Cena will appear on the titantron in some pre-taped thing or something. -shrug- I dunno. I can't see Barrett returning yet. If he does, I don't think he'll be very willing to take orders from Punk.

Don't know what they will have Orton do either. Maybe an Orton versus Punk match? That would be cool. Or Punk and Sheamus tagging to face Orton and a partner.

Looking forward to Raw, it's always fun when I can't properly predict stuff!


----------



## RKOMARK (Jan 16, 2010)

^If theres no Cena on the show in any way tonight I dont care what else is on,to me it'll be the best Raw ever. Im so sick of seeing Barney.As for Randy,I dont know what they'll do w/ him either.Maybe like you said they'll do a tag w/ him and ???? v Punk and Sheamus.I actually think thats what they'll do.I did see that the Miz-Morrison match si starting the show tonight though so it wont be the main event match.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

itll be a no.1 contenders match as the main event i think so orton etc will be in that


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

WWE.com has already announced Cena's injury, so I don't expect something where they play it off as a Nexus beatdown.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Looking forward to tonight. Hoping 2011 gets of to a good start.

Will be interesting to see how they handle Cenas injury and what they will do with Nexus tonight due to his injury.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Can't wait for RAW tonight.

Morrison/Miz should be great, and I expect it to continue the feuud in some way. The stuff wtih Punk/Nexus should also be great...I also think the womens feud going on is kind of interesting right now, heel Melina is pretty awesome.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Falls count anywhere?

Well, that's The Miz retaining then.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, even stocked up on Rockstar energy cola to keep me awake and watch it live. Looking forward to the continuing Nexus/Punk/Cena/(Barrett?) story, plus, and I cant believe I'm going to say this, looking forward to seeing Miz give Morrison a beating.

Oh and there is bound to be a shocker somewhere tonight, it is the first Raw of the year afterall.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm only watching for Punk.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I haven't been updated on Cena's injury, how bad is it? how many weeks is he out if its bad? if it's bad I expect Punk and crew to do a vicious beatdown to write him out.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hell yes, we'll see how "Nexses" further unfolds and how no-Cena will fair.

Also, maybe TONIGHT we'll see who the GM is.
Haha, just kidding.










IVE GOT ANOTHER EMAIL


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

hazuki said:


> I haven't been updated on Cena's injury, how bad is it? how many weeks is he out if its bad? if it's bad I expect Punk and crew to do a vicious beatdown to write him out.


"Deep bruising in the hip area" or something along those lines


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Tonight John Morrisson got a date with his destiny



" Uuuh! "


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

When they going to start having qualifying matches for RR?


----------



## J-Co (Dec 5, 2010)

I am genuinely excited for RAW tonight solely based on the C.M. Punk & Nexus Vs. John Cena storyline. Where is Wade Barrett going to stand in all of this? Are they going to hold off on Punk/Cena until 'Mania or blow it off at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Hoping for Nexus as new tag champs and for Kong to debut


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> When they going to start having qualifying matches for RR?


I'm almost positive the qualifying matches start tonight.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Rumble build up starts tonight, it usually does...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cheers guys. Should be a good raw then.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Doink the Clown is ready for Raw.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Maybe Morrison will take the title at the start of the show only for Miz to cash in his re-match later in the night to take back the title?

Personally I'd like Morrison to win before one of the big guys take back the title at the Rumble or Elimination Chamber going into the big mania title match. It would be credible for both Miz and Morrsion to have nice little month reigns behind then for the year ahead, kind of like Edge in January 2006.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Cara's Request said:


> Maybe Morrison will take the title at the start of the show only for Miz to cash in his re-match later in the night to take back the title?
> 
> *Personally I'd like Morrison to win before one of the big guys take back the title at the Rumble or Elimination Chamber going into the big mania title match. It would be credible for both Miz and Morrsion to have nice little month reigns behind then for the year ahead, kind of like Edge in January 2006.*


No it won't. It would actually hurt them if they have these little title reigns. Let JoMo get his big title reign later this year.


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

John Cena is wrestling in the dark match tonight so he will be involved.


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

CM12Punk said:


> No it won't. It would actually hurt them if they have these little title reigns. Let JoMo get his big title reign later this year.


As long as they dont handle it like they did with Jack Swagger earlier in the year I think it would help. Have Morrison win Money In The Bank and Miz go over a credible face like Mysterio at Mania and they're both former champions and would be credible main eventers if done right.

Either way Morrison and Miz won't be in a title match at Wrestlemania 27, same goes for Punk.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

bread1202000 said:


> John Cena is wrestling in the dark match tonight so he will be involved.


Those matches can change, though. And many times they do.

Really looking forward to RAW tonight. Miz/Morrison should be a pretty good match and a nice way to kick off the show, but I have to say that I am definitely way more interested in the Cena/Punk rivalry. I have been anticipating what happens next since the ending of last week's show. It's kind of funny, I was beginning to get bored of the Nexus angle - ready for it to end actually, but Punk becoming the leader definitely revamped my interest.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

cena better be on raw or alot of people won't be happy.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

bboy said:


> cena better be on raw or alot of people won't be happy.


Sure he'll be there to say "CM Sucks" :argh:


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope Cole gets involved in the title match


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I spent way too much time on the internet today and now I have less than 2.5 hours before RAW and a pile of shit on my desk that still must be done. Hopefully I make it home before the show starts...but this post itself is just more procrastination.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Target 02 said:


> Sure he'll be there to say "CM Sucks" :argh:


XD


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I really hope Cena doesn't continue using that name. It made him sound very childish last week.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

What time is it on in the uk?


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Jordo said:


> What time is it on in the uk?


2am.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

How close is Evan Bourne to returning?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

♠Chip♠;9194650 said:


> 2am.


WOOOO i will be watching it


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Lookin' forward to this one.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish Sky wouldn't bore me with this Vintage Collection show... Most of this stuff is readily available on most DVD boxsets >.>... Note to Vince, if I wanna watch Demolition in a match, I'll slip on an ancient Mania >.>


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

BambiKiller said:


> I wish Sky wouldn't bore me with this Vintage Collection show... Most of this stuff is readily available on most DVD boxsets >.>... Note to Vince, if I wanna watch Demolition in a match, I'll slip on an ancient Mania >.>


I was waiting for a Nexus run-in... :lmao


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Extreme Angel said:


> How close is Evan Bourne to returning?


Don't worry he should be on Superstars in no time :side:


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Don't worry he should be on Superstars in no time :side:


I think they will save his return for the Rumble. I think this Rumble will have a "surprise entrants" theme. We'll have Evan Bourne, then Christian, then Triple H, then Undertaker(not one after another), next thing you know we have even less of a clue who will win it.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

> WZ reader Jake Altersitz is live at Raw in Phoenix tonight and has noted that there is a steel cage presently hanging over the ring. We will continue to keep you updated as more off-air news comes in from tonight's Raw show.


not sure if this was posted.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

match will end in controversy, then later in the night it will be a cage match. I have been thinking this all day, but i saw on wrestlezone there is a cage hanging above the ring


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I think the cage is for Cena/Barrett, werent they doing those in the house shows.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

How is Cena doing? I haven't been keeping up with that lately. 

Hopefully this is a great RAW, with some great answers!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> How is Cena doing? I haven't been keeping up with that lately.
> 
> Hopefully this is a great RAW, with some great answers!


He is fine, he drank a glass full of smark's tears and felt better.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He is fine, he drank a glass full of smark's tears and felt better.


Haha. Is he really? Dude's a BEAST!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Shit needs to be explainded tonight


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

inb4 200 pages of "PUNK IS GOLD"


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

woot!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Here we go! Answer time!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

here we go!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I mark for CM PUNEXUS


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

And it begins...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Missed last weeks raw live as i fell asleep frunk at around 12am UK time.

Heres hoping 2011 is an awesome year for the wwe


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Raw starts off with Otunga, good start


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*And Here...We......Go Dadddio!*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shut up guys, it's starting!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BAMMM replay...... At least I enjoy WWE's most epic promo crew


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like this promo. They're so good at making them.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WE ARE THE NATION! JOIN THE PUNK NATION!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Best start ever.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG! NO CENA?! WWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Yay, Wade Barrett was mentioned as being an active wrestler. Fuck the chairs.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Weird ass start with Cole asking questions lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Did Cole just call the Nexus the most dominant group in WWE history?

fpalm


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Morrison to win


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So Cena's injury is legit? Fill in please.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, they actually mentioned the Wade Barret match... suprising.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

erm thanks Cole


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

3.6 million 5-13 year olds just turned the TV


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Further exasperated?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Fail from Cole, again? He basically acknowledge the fact that Barrett is basically still there, even though he hasn't officially returned yet.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol if Punk isn't even the leader. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nexus sucks chants already.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Whoa...they are talking about the House Show Injury....what the hell?

In the great words of the Iron Shiek: FUCK CENA!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> Did Cole just call the Nexus the most dominant group in WWE history?
> 
> fpalm


This is WWE. History is bunk.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Great speech from Cole.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So Cena's injury is legit? Fill in please.


Yea he got injured during a cage match with Barrett after taking a wasteland.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Screw Cena, I'm more concerned who the announce team will be this week.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Right off the bat they have Cole say that Cena most likely wont be on RAW tonight, makes it even more possible of a Cena appearance IMO.

Nice video to start off though.


----------



## dawgs101 (Feb 15, 2009)

Michael Cole, stay clean shaven.

It takes about 10 years off ya, pal.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> 3.6 million 5-13 year olds just turned the TV


:lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Big fight feel? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

gilgamesh said:


> Fail from Cole, again? He basically acknowledge the fact that Barrett is basically still there, even though he hasn't officially returned yet.


How is it a fail on cole? Vince probably told him to say that.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> Raw starts off with Otunga, good start


Always a good start


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Please don't make it 2 hours of just Michael Cole.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Opening with Miz and Jomo. Fuck I was about to make curry. AND CHamp 1st?! What IS this?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Wait wait wait...how the hell can Punk not be the new leader of Nexus?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

"It's very rare that the WWE title is defended on Raw... so rare that it happened two weeks ago in a match against our retired commentator."


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Morrison coming out last in a WWE title match = FAIL


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

RILEY'S GOT THE BRIEFCASE!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> He is fine, he drank a glass full of smark's tears and felt better.


And then he FU'd his dog when he heard that the doctor said to wait 24 hours before flying. That means no Raw for him tonight. And he actually flies. Not talking about a plane.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

miz coming out first.. lol


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

poor miz gets the first entrance. champ goes second bro


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wtf WWE title defended on TV ...

and it's the opener


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

World Title match now? Miz wins.

Impact of this match = none.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> Fail from Cole, again? He basically acknowledge the fact that Barrett is basically still there, even though he hasn't officially returned yet.


That's what we get when Cole is the only one on Commentary....he fucking sucks worse than he already does. All we are going to here in this match his Cole jerking off and saying how much he has a hard on for Miz.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Whoa...they are talking about the House Show Injury....what the hell?
> 
> In the great words of the Iron Shiek: FUCK CENA!


They did the same with Edge in 2009.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Cole is commentating alone tonight?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Russomania is going to run wild tonight


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Good old JR?

Or is Cole going Joey Styles?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wait, so Cole is out here alone?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why don't I hear JOSH MATTHEWS????
Cole better not be doing this alone!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why this match to start the show also just cole on commentary huh


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

OH GOD ONLY COLE ON COMMENTARY

1-MAN ARMY

MINE THAT COLE YO


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I will say, I love them truly hyping the significance of the match. It's the first match of the year, and we get it for free, it's FCA and it's gonna be special!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

A WWE title match at the beginning of RAW. Something smells......


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

COLE ALL ALONE??????


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Jerry Lawler is going to cost the Miz the championship...calling it right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh, Cole Jr. is with him.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Big fight feel? :lmao


Yea man they've spent like 10 min of tv time building for this match. It's basically electric in that arena right now.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Thank god Josh.*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why is this not the main event?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Shock said:


> RILEY'S GOT THE BRIEFCASE!


What the fuck is in it apart from otunga pics


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OMG IT'S ONLY COLE ALL NIGHT JUST COLE OMGOMG WTF SUICIDE OMG oh wait there's Josh...


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so cole is by himself tonight?

edit: NVM


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

STILL NOT UNDERSTANDING WHY THE CHAMPION DOESN'T COME OUT SECOND ANYMORE!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WWE title to open the show :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Face it. Morrison is over as fuck.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Could have sworn i heard Matthews


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

JOSH MATTHEWS!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hopefully Lawler crawled back into his carton of Orange juice when he once came


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Derek said:


> Oh, Cole Jr. is with him.


Punk should take over commentary, ala nWO.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> Did Cole just call the Nexus the most dominant group in WWE history?
> 
> fpalm


C'mon man, it isn't completely ridiculous. The Oddities weren't THAT great.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This is so exciting!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole/Matthews at the booth! Awesome!

Now just keep him here and people will forget about Lawler

Morrison really needs to ditch the **** coat and boots if he wasnts to be taken more seriously. Still wouldn't like him but it'd help


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

LOL A-RI


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> Why is this not the main event?


it is....

settle in for 2 hours of Miz/Morrison


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

WWE title match as the opener... makes me wonder what they _might_ have planned for tonight...

Well at least they aren't trying to hide the fact that Miz has an advantage, that is Riley.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I can tell this raw is going to be good


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

no King....2011 off to a good start

holy crap what a terrible spot


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Morrison went A-Ri on A-Ri.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I found it funny when Cole said "It's very rare that the WWE title is defended on Raw"


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This is a pretty swell opening for tv, but I bet it's really awesome live.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

miz with the gold tights and boots, beautiful. gold is the greatest.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He broke the damn sign with his face!


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck off Riley


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This match has the feel of the Undertaker vs Jeff Hardy ladder match.







Nah, not really :lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, Falls Count Anywhere was the perfect choice for a 2 on 1 match...?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Really Jomo....really?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Seems like their really building Morrison here...swerve? or are we seeing Morrison as champ and hopefully a new belt soon?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG WHAT A LEEP LOL


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

OUT OF NOWHERE (he was on a giant w)


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> I found it funny when Cole said "It's very rare that the WWE title is defended on Raw"


How long ago did Miz defend against Lawler? Lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nevermind. -_-


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Matthews marked out for the JoMo jump.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> STILL NOT UNDERSTANDING WHY THE CHAMPION DOESN'T COME OUT SECOND ANYMORE!


Not so much as champion, as the heel. You want the crowd cheering the match when it starts, not booing the heels when they make an entrance. It's just a production thing for the current audience.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

so Riley is aloud at ringside for the match....what a shock


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Damn Riley...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Chants? Also, I mark for Matthews saying "What"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> it is....
> 
> settle in for 2 hours of Miz/Morrison


Well then off to bed I go.


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

A champ with furry boots?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Jordo said:


> OMG WHAT A LEEP LOL


It didn't look stable. Not super-high or anything, but I sure wouldn't jump off of it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rice9999 said:


> How in thee GREEN hell is John Morrison "The Master of Hardcore"?


I think he said parkour. Still stupid.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So after exploring wwe.com just now I noticed WWE shut down their Universe message board. Probably tired of hearing how bad their writing sucks I guess


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm just glad Miz is defending the title as often as he is. Even if it's against Lawler, at least he's a fighting champion


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

So how long until miz debuts his double underhook orange crush he's been practicing?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A giant W? I believe there are two. Haha.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Fall Count Anywhere.......but I'm taking it back into the ring :fpalm


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

nm


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

OMFG RILEY AGAIN


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

F OFF A-RI


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

"I've never seen anything like this!"

Really Josh? A flying cross body? Hell, that's how Ric Flair beat Harley Race like 30 years ago.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Good job, A-Ri.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Morrison legit hurt in the ribs? I think I saw Riley's elbow catch him in the replay.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Hate that they make Riley look like a tool when he's bigger and has more presence than The Miz


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol at A RI


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That knee was EPIC.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Really obsessed with the Parkour shit tonight.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

run bitch run


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

A-Ri is Awesome. Stay mad haters.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'll say the same thing I said when TNA did Guns Vs. Beer Money Match 5 on Free TV rather than a PPV...


You know, I'm glad I don't HAVE to pay for this match (Miz/Morrison), but I would have been more than happy to cough up the dough. Just sayin'.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Get out of my life riley hahahahahaha


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Why does Miz look face and JoMo look heel beforfethe commercial?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

No, A-Ri!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Miz was a champion for two decades. 2010-2011 lololololololo


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

YOU GET OUT OF MY LIFE, RILEY!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Dang it!
I grabbed the remote and tried fast forwarding. Been watching too much from my DVR. Haha.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Why does Miz look face and JoMo look heel beforfethe commercial?


We may be seeing a double turn?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR YEAH PARKOUR PARKOUR PUNCH PARKOUR STYLE A PARKOUR KNEE


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Why was JoMo pacing around instead of going and beating the shit out of Miz?


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

cena is way more entertaining in commercials than he is on raw. geez.

you see him crush that garbage can?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL that Fusion commercial with John.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

I kind of feel sorry for both Gilette and John Cena. Hardly the target demographic, Gilette?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

KidGold17 said:


> "I've never seen anything like this!"
> 
> Really Josh? A flying cross body? Hell, that's how Ric Flair beat Harley Race like 30 years ago.


he was talkin about a cross body off the WWE symbol


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

jo-mo utilizing the areana and his envioroment to his advantage. oh wait he threw him back in the ring. huh.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cole better save Miz


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

You have Cena advertising Gilette? We get Tiger Woods, Henry and Federer over here.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

They should make a new Championship just for Morrison. The 24/7 Parkour Champion.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

PhilThePain said:


> Miz was a champion for two decades. 2010-2011 lololololololo


Not to be a dick, but 2011 is not a decade. 2000-2009, 2010-2019.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

PhilThePain said:


> Miz was a champion for two decades. 2010-2011 lololololololo


fpalm ....


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

gilgamesh said:


> I kind of feel sorry for both Gilette and John Cena. Hardly the target demographic, Gilette?


no kidding, cena should be doing happy meal commercials or diapers or something.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

hazuki said:


> LOL that Fusion commercial with John.


That thing is still funny.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Shock said:


> Matthews marked out for the JoMo jump.


Youre relationship with Matthews ?

Explain


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> They should make a new Championship just for Morrison. The 24/7 Parkour Champion.


Oh yes :lmao


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

If Punk isn't the leader of Nexus, who is?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I so want King to cost Miz his title.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

So happy I found this forum.

So, anyone else enjoying this match as much as I am? That spot with Morrison jumping off the WWE sign. Awesome.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gesh a lot happened during commercials


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Owned.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> I kind of feel sorry for both Gilette and John Cena. Hardly the target demographic, Gilette?


thats funny cause i dont know anyone that uses gillette or any pricey razor, its always a dollar store thing or like hair remover...heck i had a full beard for the last 6 months and used some remover earlier today, after 5 mins it was all gone and never had to worry about cutting myself...cheaper than buying a razor, shaving cream, and aftershave


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz finna cry lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

gilgamesh said:


> I kind of feel sorry for both Gilette and John Cena. Hardly the target demographic, Gilette?


:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> Miz was a champion for two decades. 2010-2011 lololololololo


Shortest decade ever.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> You have Cena advertising Gilette? We get Tiger Woods, Henry and Federer over here.


ill take cena over woods any old day of the week. at least cena does a watchable sport. golf is for fat rich guys.


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

Icon™ said:


> Not to be a dick, but 2011 is not a decade. 2000-2009, 2010-2019.


Incorrect. The new decade starts at 1, not 0.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TKOW said:


> If Punk isn't the leader of Nexus, who is?


Bade Warrett


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> So happy I found this forum.
> 
> So, anyone else enjoying this match as much as I am? That spot with Morrison jumping off the WWE sign. Awesome.


did you come from the wwe universe message boards?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

how many stars so far? I'm going 3.5


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Riley ate that fucking knee!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok, did Morrison legit knee Riley?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Miz sucks at acting mad.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

xXWoRMachineXx said:


> So happy I found this forum.
> 
> So, anyone else enjoying this match as much as I am? That spot with Morrison jumping off the WWE sign. Awesome.


WELCOME!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nWo2010 said:


> how many stars so far? I'm going 3.5


What?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Man I wish they would actually go around the ARENA.. Not this bull


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

How long till Orton comes out, RKO's Morrison, as he want's to fight The Miz?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i cant recall a time in recent memory that ive wanted the title to change hands more


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They are really doing everything they can to make sure that Miz's lack of ability doesn't peak its way through.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Morrison is showing more resolve here than with Sheamus? Josh Matthews exaggerates


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WWE thinks u dumb


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

ha ha that was a plastic crate with tape round it


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ZeGermanz said:


> How long till Orton comes out, RKO's Morrison, as he want's to fight The Miz?


ID Say the next five minutes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Triple H vs Jericho says hi, Matthews.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Joostin45 said:


> Incorrect. The new decade starts at 1, not 0.


You are correct. I just looked it up and yes...I was just owned.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Joostin45 said:


> Incorrect. The new decade starts at 1, not 0.


I am infected and mesmerized by your stupidity. My jaw has not closed for the past 3-4 min after reading this.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Did Miz just yell, "You're no friend to me!"

All these years, the animosity was over failed bro-ship. Brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Half the crowd is really hot tonight... the other half... not so much


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

No. That's not all he's got, Miz.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Miz sucks at acting mad.


or acting period.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

actually a good match


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Too many two counts off of lame moves.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

VRsick said:


> i cant recall a time in recent memory that ive wanted the title to change hands more


Morrison's promo's are so awful though. I think they're holding him back from from the top.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Make Lawler beatdown a weekly thing, please. It's been better without him.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Lul ... Stop crying mizzy.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

It has never been more apparent to me that the WWE is no longer concerned with putting out a quality product that makes sense in the traditional realm of Pro Wrestling. They just appear to be rewriting the rules as they go along, completely abandoning and ignoring the proven basics that helped it grow in the first place. Nothing about WWE make any sense anymore, at least not to me. 

They just seem very, very content with the status quo. It's so painfully obvious that each week they're just pulling things out of their ass at the last minute. I'm just... tired of it I guess.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sign in the crowd "REAL WOMEN WATCH WWE!"

What?


----------



## J-Co (Dec 5, 2010)

Vintage Miz.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Triple H vs Jericho says hi, Matthews.


What did he say?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Miz makes the funniest faces.*


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Someone dressed as JBL with a replica belt in the crowd. Probably throwing Miz off his game lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR PARKOUR YEAH PARKOUR PARKOUR PUNCH PARKOUR STYLE A PARKOUR KNEE


What style?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

They've been going for almost 20 minutes. I'm pretty impressed


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Here come randy


----------



## Joostin45 (Mar 16, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I am infected and mesmerized by your stupidity. My jaw has not closed for the past 3-4 min after reading this.


Be mesmerized all you want, but I'm right. There was no year 0, so the first decade started in year 1. The next decade would then start 10 years later (year 11).


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

this has been a good match
alot better than people thought


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Morrison should start using the Moonlight Drive as a secondary finisher alongside Starship Pain for more versatility in how he defeats his opponents.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait I thought Morrison isn't over?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn this is dope.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Good match so far! Woah, Miz kicked out of a SSP.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Theres a random table set up.... Wonders when they are gonna do that spot.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol i thought that was the end.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Too many two counts off of lame moves.


That's better.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Cole is awesome.*


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Miz...

Kicked out of Starship Pain....



Dang.


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I am infected and mesmerized by your stupidity. My jaw has not closed for the past 3-4 min after reading this.


He's right, man. I just checked it out and decades run 91-00, 01-10, and 11-20. So the first guy was correct, the Miz has been champion is two decades.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Epic match here for RAW!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Thought Starship pain was it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That was close.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Miz jumped off the starship pain. :side:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

In the forefront, a big guy scared me  He looks like a guy in Planet of the Apes


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Someone's going through a table.

LOL at Miz kicking out of Starship Pain.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ that kick it did not even hit him.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Tat was a pretty bad lookign roll-up.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

miz kicks out.... and here comes the blown table spot for miz to win it


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

How does he do that?
LOL COLE


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jomo just went AJ!!!

Best SSP botch EVER!!!!


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

where did the table come from ?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Table time... you know its comin.Nope miz finna jump off.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Joostin45 said:


> Be mesmerized all you want, but I'm right. There was no year 0, so the first decade started in year 1. The next decade would then start 10 years later (year 11).


Correcto


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

holy shit


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ahh There we go...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

holy shittt


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy shit moment.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wow sick bump by JoMo


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

The crowd are chanting for Angle


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm loving this match


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Fucking awesome


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL OWNED

KICKED OUT!?!?!?!?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Pele!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Great match.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Why wasn't this on the PPV?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SICK!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Sign in the crowd "REAL WOMEN WATCH WWE!"
> 
> What?


Where is this, New Joerrsay?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg a plastic table


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

that was pretty beastly.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, thought it was over then.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TKOW said:


> What did he say?


The first time on Raw that a WWE title match kicked off the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Morrison crashes and burns.

Shocked Morrison kicked out of that.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Damn that looked nice. GREAT match.... wait wah? He kicked out! Sick!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

the crowds going apeshit, hasn't been this way in awhile


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!! This match is fucking awesome.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Slow count! Fire Mike Chioda!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

MARKING THE HELL OUT OVER HERE

DAMN WHAT A MATCH

If we get more matches like these I'd be glad for JoMo as Champ.

Ah, dammit Miz.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nice spot by JoMO


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh snap! Morrison kicking out of that table spot. I thought it was over. 

Wow, this match has been good.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

miz gonna win it....


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Respect for taking that bump!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Derek said:


> Why wasn't this on the PPV?


Agreed.

Has to be it . And it is. Nice match.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

That's gotta be the match of the year.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

YES! Good match


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

LOL no comment


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

HE CAME TO PLAY!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

FUCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Thank fucking fuck for that!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess there is a God.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

AND STILL WWE CHAMPION...


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Hope JoMo doesn't drop back down the card and into obscurity after that.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Miz starts off 2011 the right way!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

THERE WE GO! Miz kicks out of SP, Morrison kicks out of sick table bump. Finally a match worth watching on WWE television...until now. Needed a better finish.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

That was a fun match. A really fun match.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Best Match this year by FAR


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Clean ending for the Miz


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great match


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

a great match and the miz wins clean as far as a LMS match goes
just what he needed


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

not a bad match, pretty awesome (no pun intended)


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Surprised there wasn't a screwjob finish.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Woot thank god...it's OVER. Keep it moving WWE


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

Cole, stfu, this guy didn't prove crap


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sick match


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

so lame. worst raw of 2011


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

I think I like JoMo ...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

MOTY


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

great match!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Good match for what it was worth. This should have been at the rumble though.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

That was pretty entertaining. Morrison will get another shot at Miz's title. Probably at the Royal Rumble. Count on it.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Match of the year so far........


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Legit Miz victory, excellent.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The first time on Raw that a WWE title match kicked off the show.


Didn't Benoit vs. HHH iron manf for the title kick off Raw once?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Great match! Wish this was a real feud though. There's a lot of history that could have ignited this.

"There was no Alex Riley"?? Really? hahaa.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fun match, so I guess it's Orton/Miz at the Rumble then?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

What the fuck was the point of kicking out of that table spot if he was just going to be pinned after a skull crushin finale 20 seconds later lol.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Great match, this could easily turn out to be the best Raw of the year 

But seriously it could be really decent if that match isn't the best thing we see.

Plus The Miz won which is AWESOME


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:hmm:


ZeGermanz said:


> Best Match this year by FAR


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

That was pretty awesome.

Ugh. Pun intended. Sorry.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Predictable much? Bad way to start the first RAW of 2011.


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

This was a great match. Even if he didnt win


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That was a damn good match!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> That's gotta be the match of the year.


I agree! Wait, hasn't there only been one match this year so far?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

MOTY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> That's gotta be the match of the year.


Oh come on. Maybe match of the night but you have 11 more months to go.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I am really happy with Miz' reign. Started off shaky with Lawler, but he's a fighting champion, and his opponents are really putting him way over.


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

i think morrison is hurt, just the way i seen miz looking over when he was holding the belt


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Best Match this year by FAR


The ADR tag match on SmackDown was great, even if it did involve Mysterio.


----------



## ddog121 (Jun 18, 2008)

Miz haters can suck it, that was an awesome match


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

really good match

and :lmao @ the people who thought Morrison would lose then get a rematch later on.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great match! Nice one Miz :flip


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how it takes an army for Miz to beat Lawler, but one missed move gets him the win over Morrison, lol. 

But yeah great match there. Should have been at the PPV, no doubt.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Good match.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Match was solid.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Great match, bad finish. Expected and lame outcome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Montrell274 said:


> Cole, stfu, this guy didn't prove crap


*:lmao Cole is doing his job perfectly!*


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> What the fuck was the point of kicking out of that table spot if he was just going to be pinned after a skull crushin finale 20 seconds later lol.


To add theatrics and amp up the match, of course.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Total Package said:


> The ADR tag match on SmackDown was great, even if it did involve Mysterio.


You're talking about last year right?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Best Match this year by FAR


I see what you did there.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

anyone else see the steal cage up there?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Steel cage match fuck yeah


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I really hope they have another match in the near future


----------



## greyshark (Nov 6, 2010)

Really fun match to watch.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

A Steel Cage #1 Contender's Match? What the hell?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Montrell274 said:


> Cole, stfu, this guy didn't prove crap


You do realize Michael Cole is portraying a character who loves the Miz in a sexual manner?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

steel cage #1 contenders match.

Orton prolly wins


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

a cage match aswell? Orton winning that then


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like John Morrison's flippity-floppity moves cost him another important match. He's going to have to switch his game up. Bring back the moonlight drive!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> You're talking about last year right?


Yeah, I guess so. Sorry, I was drunk that night.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> Predictable much? Bad way to start the first RAW of 2011.


silly man. silly, silly man


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Morrison can pin SHEAMUS (2-time WWE Champion/King of Limes) clean but can't beat The Miz? GOOD OLE WWE LOGIC.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Falls count anywhere? Steel cage? Is this Raw Roulette?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Did they say JoMo will or won't be in the steel cage match tonight?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice to have a random cage match tonight.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

MOTY so far.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whew, dodged a bullet there.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

predictable match....


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Total Package said:


> The ADR tag match on SmackDown was great, even if it did involve Mysterio.


That was last year. 

EDIT: Already mentioned. Damn 60 seconds between posts..


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wonder how they're going to go about Cena injury now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Oh come on. Maybe match of the night but you have 11 more months to go.


*patpat* It's ok, not ALL girls do sarcasm.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Sooo, we knew all alog that Morrison was in a cage match later on?

And the fact that WWE didn't advertise the cage match last week. What's with the gimmick match that wasn't hyped?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Assuming Orton will win though hopefully it'll be a surpise winner. Have Punk win, RR match sells itself. Had a heel vs heel match last year


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> I love how it takes an army for Miz to beat Lawler, but one missed move gets him the win over Morrison, lol.
> 
> But yeah great match there. Should have been at the PPV, no doubt.


I think in this case, if they go 1 on 1 again people would want to see it since they know what to expect.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't believe they let Miz be the first person to kick out of SSP(that I remember) since it's been a finisher. The same finisher pinned WHC Swagger, Punk, Jericho, and others.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Morrison can pin SHEAMUS (2-time WWE Champion/King of Limes) clean but can't beat The Miz? GOOD OLE WWE LOGIC.


Ummmm...Miz is the CURRENT champion


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Rice9999 said:


> Morrison can pin SHEAMUS (2-time WWE Champion/King of Limes) clean but can't beat The Miz? GOOD OLE WWE LOGIC.


Sheamus wasn't that great of a champion. Sheamus has also been in the E for a year. John Morrison has been around for a while longer


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

That was a really good match. Kudos to Miz and Morrison. They both put forth a good effort.

I wonder why the #1 Contender is being determined in a Steel Cage Match?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

JO MO to win cage match somehow


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

That match was legit.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Best raw of the year  and still a hour and a half to go


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

some random Steel Cage for the #1 Contender's Match :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Great match. One of the best I've seen out of Miz.

Orton vs Sheamus in the cage no doubt.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why do I think Cena is going to win that cage match?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Are we going to have to watch King Sheamus vs Orton again?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

I've always wondered why Touch of Gray sponsors WWE, of all things. Who the hell runs that company?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

ddog121 said:


> Miz haters can suck it, that was an awesome match


John Morrison is now by far my favorite wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

SHAKE WEIGHT!


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™ (Nov 29, 2008)

So will the cage match be more than 1v1?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Jericho return tonight??


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Total Package said:


> Why do I think Cena is going to win that cage match?


Dear god no. Would make no sense anyway.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Ah, what the hell.

Why did I think it was going to be a multi-man Steel Cage match. :\


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I thought that it was a great match. I can't remember Miz having a better singles match. I'm glad they had him go over without a ton of interference as well. Both guys ended up looking good in the match, Miz because he won and Morrison because it was really only one mistake that cost him the match.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Just starting watching, I overslept. WHAT HAPPENED?! ?!?!?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Bring HHH back already dam


----------



## fox10123 (Feb 16, 2009)

why didnt i hear anything about a cage match im in the uk watching on skysports


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Quality match that, I'd have every confidence in them if they repeat at the Rumble.


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

That match was pretty damn good
Morrison is epic at tearing it up 
FCA could be his best gimmick match


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm predicting that Santino's music hits after the commercial.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alberto better fucking win


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Dear god no. Would make no sense anyway.


Cena's injured legit. It won't happen, don't worry.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Total Package said:


> Why do I think Cena is going to win that cage match?


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

So, Orton beats Sheamus after Hunter returns? Not predicting, just wondering.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

edge vs kane last man standing? thats gonna be a giant hunk of elephant shit.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWE stepping it up. i like it.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Edge and Kane are STILL feuding?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

does this upcoming smackdown last man standing match count as kanes rematch?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll tell you what. Smackdown has been SUCKING LIKE CRAZY. 
I literally watch like 10 mins. of it while fast forwarding.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Good lord, smackdown is going to suck.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL so much for John Morrison Vs The Miz at the Rumble huh? 

told you Morrison is nothing more then a filler to make The Miz look good as champion.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> Morrison can pin SHEAMUS (2-time WWE Champion/King of Limes) clean but can't beat The Miz? GOOD OLE WWE LOGIC.


Thought the same god damn thing as soon as miz won. Kinda predicted Miz retaining even though I wanted morrison to win. IMO Morrison didn't look strong in that loss, seeing as how miz beat him after riley wasn;t a factor anymore. OH WELL


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vince Carter


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

oh shit Vince Carter


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow check out smackdown 
last man standing match 
and 2 out of 3 falls match
Nice


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Who invited the old guy?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

triple threat steel cage match lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Whose this guy...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> *patpat* It's ok, not ALL girls do sarcasm.


I get sarcasm perfectly but don't fool yourself into thinking that all of the "moty" comments were facetious.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Broadcaster already sucks.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

A-Ri's alive, thank God.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Finally, a sports group that actually brought women to stop the sausage fest that's been going on since forever!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Scott Stanford is a BOSS


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Who the fuck is this guy? Todd Grisham unemployed?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Vince Carter in da house

who is this Fuck head.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Who is this cock gobbler interviewing Miz?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Vince-sanity in the house people.

(no, trolls, not McMahon) Who the fuck is the interviewer?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Who the hell is this guy?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, Steve Stanford!

/Punkjoke


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

SUP JEFF


----------



## HeadvsMoppy (May 22, 2009)

The Miz/Morrison match could have been the most amazing match ever and some schmucks would find something to bitch about....fpalm

Either way, the match did exactly what it intended to do. It put both guys over, making them both look strong, especially Morrison. It gave Miz the credibility he needed as the opportunistic heel champion that his character portrays.

:flip all you haters.

Great way to start RAW 2011.


----------



## Amunti (Feb 18, 2010)

That announcer used to work at WWOR in NYC! Nice!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Triple Threat Steel Cage!? Why can't Raw alwasy be this good? Dicks!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Who's the new guy? 

I don't like him.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That's Scott Stanford I'm pretty sure


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

I wonder who's winning this random cage match


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Phenomonal said:


> Thought the same god damn thing as soon as miz won. Kinda predicted Miz retaining even though I wanted morrison to win. IMO Morrison didn't look strong in that loss, seeing as how miz beat him after riley wasn;t a factor anymore. OH WELL


You could say The Miz understands Morrison's moves, and the way he fights, and played tactically.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Man, his voice is straight out of the eighties.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Great line from A-Ri.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Scott Stanford is the fucking man.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Who's this Scott guy?
He's pretty old for a backstage interviewer.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz time


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

lmao at The Miz and Riley.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry, I just tuned in.... WHERE THE FUCK IS LAWLER? :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

A RI just went A RI


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Orton Sheamus and Punk in the cage match maybe?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cole is gonna fuck Matthews up


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Good to see Miz get a credible win. JoMo didn't come off badly in this run either


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone surprised they are talking about a house show match? They usually act like house shows don't exist even when people like Cena get injured at them.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DX-Superkick said:


> Finally, a sports group that actually brought women to stop the sausage fest that's been going on since forever!


:agree:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Divas. Way to kill the buzz


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Guess they're really trying to reach out to the Touch of Gray crowd with this Sanford dude, huh?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Sooo, we knew all alog that Morrison was in a cage match later on?
> 
> And the fact that WWE didn't advertise the cage match last week. What's with the gimmick match that wasn't hyped?


Kind of reminds me of something TNA would do in all honesty. Still they don't do it often so I'm happy that we'll get to see the cage match.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Anyone else notice Michael Cole just acting weird the past two weeks?


----------



## qtgaines (Jan 4, 2011)

Womens matches = Boring .. but love their bodies.. nothin like the old school matches.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

head bitch melina is back


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

piss break


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Six Diva tag.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Random 6 diva tag match ftl.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Melina bitch slaps Natalya and all of a sudden starts teaming with a new entourage


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Poor Mac


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

I know heel and face turns are quick and simple these days, but it's funny how Melina's bosom buddies with Alicia Fox and partnering her all the time after they feuded last summer.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Awesome entrance. Heel Melina owns.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

food, beer and piss break


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

No way! A six diva tag team match!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Does this mean we don't get to see DiBiase tonight?

Well doesn't that suck.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dang, Alicia got a massive forehead...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Sorry, I just tuned in.... WHERE THE FUCK IS LAWLER? :lmao


He's selling Miz's attack from last week.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Maryse


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

divas.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Is Alicia Fox high or some shit?

WTF is wrong with her?


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Riley is a gigantic snor. He's nearly a "change the channel guy" for me. They make him look weak at every chance.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

another 6 diva tag team match.

it seems like we see this every other week


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

scias423 said:


> Anyone else notice Michael Cole just acting weird the past two weeks?


Uh, he's always like this. Guy is constantly on the brink.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice to see Miz winning is used as a build up for a Diva's match. Awesome Kong debut? lol jokes


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Someone dyed their hair red
hmmm


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I get sarcasm perfectly but don't *fool *yourself into thinking that *all *of the "moty" comments were facetious.


 . . . come again...?

Mila Kunis DUMPED Culkin?! Wow...that makes me sad and happy...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Even this Diva's fued has potential. But no, let's have a 2 minute 6 womens tag match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear Melina is looking more and more like Michael Jackson.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did they ever explain why Melina went heel?


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Heel Melina is so much better


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Alicia's forehead!

And they are playing, no singing Coolio in the Green Hornet.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Sorry, I just tuned in.... WHERE THE FUCK IS LAWLER? :lmao


He was future endeavored earlier today after demanding they put him over Miz for the WWE title.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Rihanna Fox?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I wanted to see that Green Hornet movie before I saw that commercial...

I'll stick to the old TV show, thanks.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllll
Gangsters Paradise in the Green Hornet commercial 
can't wait to see that shit


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

They could have at least attempted to make that Miz backstage interview not look pre-taped. Miz and Riley looked completed fresh and what happened to Riley getting medical attention?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

scias423 said:


> Anyone else notice Michael Cole just acting weird the past two weeks?


Two weeks?

Happened _long_ before that.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

I miss an episode of RAW and Melina goes heel. WTH? So she all of a sudden is buddy buddy with Alicia Fox? I guess it makes sense since Natalya and Beth are the top faces right now, but.. wow.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I think its going to be 

otunga vs otunga vs otunga in the cage match


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm having a hard time even naming 3 divas that are faces to be on the other team right now...


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

The 3 divas with the most swagger Melina,Maryse,and Ms Fox!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Did they ever explain why Melina went heel?


Nope, just a random slap. Doubt they'll care enough to go any deeper.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Agmaster said:


> . . . come again...?
> 
> *Mila Kunis DUMPED Culkin?!* Wow...that makes me sad and happy...


I don't get it how can this make you sad.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Screw Vince Carter, the Polish Hammer is in the house!

Great way to kill the crowd here. Follow up a great match with a Divas' tag match.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey, I just remembered where I saw that Sanford guy: the Touch of Gray commercials!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

What happened so far? I know JoMo/Miz had their match, there's gonna be a cage match, and they're gonna update Cenas status. Anything else?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Mr MJ™ said:


> Sorry, I just tuned in.... WHERE THE FUCK IS LAWLER? :lmao


Dwayne Johnson showed up and gave him a Rock Bottom through a table


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ms. Fox needs to get rid of that terrible terrible weave. Don't get me start on those lacefronts. Lawd.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Dang, Alicia got a massive forehead...


LOL. Man what a way to start off 2011 in the diva's division. Random 6 man match that will make little to no impact on the eventual title match!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Did they ever explain why Melina went heel?


She slapped Natalya.

:no:


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL @ Cindel25.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone hear the cheers for an "heel" Melina


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The Diva division is the most repetitive booking I've ever seen. It's been the same thing for close to a year now. Random heel diva feuds with face diva for the title. Random heel diva tags with two other random heel divas, but they use the theme song of whomever is in the program with the champ. Face diva tags with two face divas. Six way tag match which ends with heel diva getting over on face diva. Payback next week.

Expect Natayla to come out with Eve and Gail Kim.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Obvious turn out


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm having a hard time even naming 3 divas that are faces to be on the other team right now...


Natalya, Gail, Eve. Calling it.

OH SNAP! Brie moving up the card!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Hurray! A divas match I don't care about!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> Ms. Fox needs to get rid of that terrible terrible weave. Don't get me start on those lacefronts. Lawd.


Someone finally understands. :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Irony, the girls who come in 2nd with the champ get jobber entrances.


Purple Kisses said:


> I don't get it how can this make you sad.


They were a cute couple in their own quirky way. Sue me, I'm a Culkin fan and a T70sS fan.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would do naughty things to the Bella Twins.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wish i was in the middle of that hug


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Not even Gail this week, instead a random Bella.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, where's the other Bella whore?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

What is it with Divas tag team matches? Changing around the face team doesn't make it any better.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

If the other Bella uses this opportunity to give Bryan a BJ, thereby distracting this Bella and costing her the match...

Diabolical!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Why the hell is only Brie in it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Jordo said:


> I think its going to be
> 
> otunga vs otunga vs otunga in the cage match


Otunga approves


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Ms. Fox needs to get rid of that terrible terrible weave. Don't get me start on those lacefronts. Lawd.


:lmao :lmao

It looks like it's gonna fall off at any point.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE = BOSS


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Good timing, WWE. Divas came on so I changed the channel just in time to see Andrew Luck finish a drive with a sweet TD. Thanks!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So, Alicia gets a real entrance but the champion gets the jobber entrance?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

omg twin shit again


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

guardplay320 said:


> They could have at least attempted to make that Miz backstage interview not look pre-taped. Miz and Riley looked completed fresh and what happened to Riley getting medical attention?


I honestly didn't even notice. And at least Riley was selling the jaw. 

And this could be the first Raw in a long time with three matches that are worth seeing. The cage match, the falls count anywhere match, and if we get a Danielson match that lasts more than 5 minutes we should get to 3.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Nope, just a random slap. Doubt they'll care enough to go any deeper.


Doesn't surprise me. Far be it for the WWE to give someone not named Michelle McCool any character development


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Diva's match...


Stanford is up 13-9 in the Orange Bowl. Stanford just missed a PAT, though.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I was wondering why there was only one Bella twin in the match...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I honestly didn't recognize the one Bella without the other.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

omg you see that switch :O its not like we have not seen that before OMG!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

i wonder if DB was under there with the bella


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, GREAT break-up from Alicia.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Mila Kunis mention!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> Wait, where's the other Bella whore?


Right, there she is. Under the table as always.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

X FACTOR! X FACTOR!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

No one cares Bellas. 
D-Bry better come and get his ho's. Haha.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

I bet that Danielson is under that mat getting some.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dont you guys know by now that When theres only one Bella in a match that means there will be a switch.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

lololol at the run in to break up the pin.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Fire Bella's Fire Kelly Kelly


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Why is Nikki still selling?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why was Nikki still selling injury going for that tag after switching?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Natalya in action. Alright.

That's 5 eye candies and 1 actual wrestler in the ring for those of you keeping count.

Question. WTF was the reason for the Bella swap? THEY'RE PRACTICALLY TWO MINUTES INTO THE MATCH.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Just thought I'd tell you guys that Starship Pain is one of the top trending topics in America.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

At least that explains the random Bella twin.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Can the Bellas just get fired already..


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Why the hell is only Brie in it.


And ye shall receive.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, Alicia Fox's fifhead is taking up the whole screen


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh wow, Awesome Kong lost some weight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn that was nice


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

just going to stand there and watch me turn.... oh sorry


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Way to make your contender credible.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Eve gets the pin? Seriously?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

MELINA LOOKING STRONG


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So much for a heel push. Tyson Kidd'd.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, cool, who cares, on with the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a random way to end the match.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> That's 5 *eye candies *and 1 actual wrestler in the ring for those of you keeping count.


Wait, you seriously consider them eye candies? Eye cancer more like.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright my fellow posters...someone give me the rundown on what the blue hell has been happening....


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

what a finisher! .......


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The ring announcer forgot the names!


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Eve took to long to finish that move up and it lost it's sparkle.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Natalya, the new SuperCena!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Waiting for Melina got buried comments lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Eve's theme song kinda reminds me of Savage Garden for some reason.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Discus fucking lariat I love nattie


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

So one of the random divas involved in this match pins the number one contender. Great booking.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't understand...

Brie and Nikki switched for no reason... Nikki over-sold... and Melina jobs to a neckbreaker?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Daniel Bryan "now dance my drinks over to me"


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Why didnt Natayla just get the pin and done. 

Damn WWE...


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Umm...okay. You have your no.1 contender job to Eve Torres. Yep WWE '11 shaping up to be WWE '10.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vince Russo Shit Melina gets pin


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

FS we know there is a steel cage match ,=/


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I stand corrected. I totally did not predict that ending.

I don't get it. I really don't fucking get WWE anymore.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Maryse deserves better.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

So Eve, the one who appears in routine diva tag team matches, pins Melina, the one who's probably meant to be the next challenger for the title? :hmm:


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Are we going to see Barrett again?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Did anyone see MVP in the commercial for the Rumble!?


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

Them not saying who's in the cage match makes me think there's gonna be some sort of return tonight. Anyone else...?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Keep getting this feeling that Melina will be future endeavored once this "feud" with Nattie ends.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

Cena will appear at the main event. Most likely its gonna be Orton Vs Sheamus Vs CM Punk. Nexus is gonna come out and jump Orton only to have Cena come out and clear house, Orton gets up hits Punk with an RKO and wins.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I like how USA uses a censored line for the end of a commercial.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

ICanHazRKO? said:


> Are we going to see Barrett again?


Yes on smackdown , as a face


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> Alright my fellow posters...someone give me the rundown on what the blue hell has been happening....


Miz over Morrison for the title w/SCF after Morrison missed a Starship Pain on a table.
Eve, Natalya & a Bella over Melina, Alicia & Maryse when Eve pinned Melina.
Random 3way steel cage later to determine #1 contender.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

And that's what Melina gets for bitching about being a heel on Twitter and trying to play it off as being hacked. I guess.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Umm...okay. You have your no.1 contender job to Eve Torres. Yep WWE '11 shaping up to be WWE '10.


lolol, why do you continue to watch if you're going to bitch and bitch and bitch?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> I don't understand...
> 
> Brie and Nikki switched for no reason... Nikki over-sold... and Melina jobs to a neckbreaker?


Wait, don't you get the whole point of the Bella Whores? One's always over the table, while the other's always _under_ the table - rule of the house!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

TheShowstappa92002 said:


> Them not saying who's in the cage match makes me think there's gonna be some sort of return tonight. Anyone else...?


HHH Maybe....


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The most noticeable thing about that match was that I saw Goldust wrote a book and it's out today. I would imagine that would be a really really interesting book.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Has Daniel Bryan been buried by the Bellas then?


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

wwefanatic89 said:


> Cena will appear at the main event. Most likely its gonna be Orton Vs Sheamus Vs CM Punk. Nexus is gonna come out and jump Orton only to have Cena come out and clear house, Orton gets up hits Punk with an RKO and wins.


I don't see CM Punk involved at all in this match.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> Damn, Alicia Fox's fifhead is taking up the whole screen







"I bet when you have dreams, you don't have dreams you have movies." Hahaha


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So the number one contender gets pinned by Eve. Thanks WWE for making one of the few women on your roster thats popular look weak. Wonder when she'll get future endeavored?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Keep getting this feeling that Melina will be future endeavored once this "feud" with Nattie ends.


I can only hope.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

gilgamesh said:


> Wait, don't you get the whole point of the Bella Whores? One's always over the table, while the other's always _under_ the table - rule of the house!


Why are they whores? Did they shoot you down at the bar once or something?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

pjpst6 said:


> lolol, why do you continue to watch if you're going to bitch and bitch and bitch?


he's Cornette, and thats his opinion


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> HHH Maybe....


And jericho


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't really understand why they didn't have Natalya get the pinfall on Melina - Eve has nothing to do with the rivalry. Unless they just didn't want Natalya to get a pinfall on Melina just yet, but if that was the case, why not just have Eve pin Alicia Fox or Maryse? Doesn't make much sense to me, but hey, I'm not the pro.


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

That saddens me. I want Barrett on Raw. I hate SD. It makes my brain hurt.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Shock said:


> Has Daniel Bryan been buried by the Bellas then?


That's what happens when you get all incestuous.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Keep getting this feeling that Melina will be future endeavored once this "feud" with Nattie ends.


IMO, this means that Kong is probably going after Nattie.

I mean, The E just made Melina's heel turn a complete waste.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

virus21 said:


> So the number one contender gets pinned by Eve. Thanks WWE for making one of the few women on your roster thats popular look weak. Wonder when she'll get future endeavored?


Melina hasn't been popular in years, she went from random smiley diva #6 to Random heel diva #4


SN: The Usos still have jobs?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Sheamus vs Orton vs........? Jericho? Punk?


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

pjpst6 said:


> Why are they whores? Did they shoot you down at the bar once or something?


Considering this guy said they were all eye cancers instead of eye candies. I think he got shot down by all of them.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus Vs Randy Vs Cm Punk Or Wade


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jobber usos


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

These guys still around. Damn.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fucking usosssss


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

holy shit

uso sighting


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

What a random ass finish lol A-ri will cash in his money in the bank on daniel bryan tonight in a random backstage segment.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Only a few seconds of the greatest theme song ever


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

highlight of the night, santino!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Santino is da man.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Usos jobbing this week.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

and RAW is going downhill very fast


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Usos? Forgot they were still with the company.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So the Uso are still employed.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The Usos vs Santino & Kozlov. Show started great, now it's greatly dipping.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Keep getting this feeling that Melina will be future endeavored once this "feud" with Nattie ends.


Maybe Morrison will quit in protest?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wow, they're actualy giving the Uso's tv time?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't have anything against the Uso's but they might be the least over guys I have ever seen.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ugh. We have an awesome start then we get a divas match and then a squash match :|


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I dare this to be a feud.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did cole say they the kids of rikishi?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm marking for the Uso vs Tamina interaction though


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Poor Usos about to get squashed by a comedy team.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh great....

shitty match followed my more 4-hour long commercials.

LOL @ Tamina coming out against the Usos, possible Santino dump?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Tamina is hideous.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Awkward...

Tamina's looking good as of late...


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Tamina to screw over Santino for Usos? :side:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

That dress hides Tamina's cawk well


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll be perfectly honest. Santino and Vladimir are actually awesome as a Tag Team. Took awhile to grow on me but it's the best thing for those two.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Santilov are really over. Santino deserves it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't have anything against the Uso's but they might be the least over guys I have ever seen.


That's what happens when no one knows who the fuck you are.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

USO JOBBERS! GRAND THEFT AUTO SAN ANDREAS MAIN MENU MUSIC!

Their opponents were obvious though.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Usos jobbing this week.


And the next week, and the next week...


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

LAOCH said:


> I don't really understand why they didn't have Natalya get the pinfall on Melina - Eve has nothing to do with the rivalry. Unless they just didn't want Natalya to get a pinfall on Melina just yet, but if that was the case, why not just have Eve pin Alicia Fox or Maryse? *Doesn't make much sense to me, but hey, I'm not the pro.*


Don't worry, neither are the ones in WWE Creative. I don't care who pays them and I don't care what their job title says. These people either just flat out don't care anymore and are just playing it by ear (horribly).... or they just have absolutely no fucking clue.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Tamino? even Cole thinks she looks like a man.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Santino is a beast


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

The people in this Forum are not like the ones in the WWE forum, there much smarter when they talk


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

So are we ever going to find out why Melina turned heel?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Poor Usos about to get squashed by a comedy team.


You can be funny and talented at the same time.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol even the commentators dont know whos who.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> USO JOBBERS! GRAND THEFT AUTO SAN ANDREAS MAIN MENU MUSIC!
> 
> Their opponents were obvious though.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> That's what happens when no one knows who the fuck you are.


That and when you have talent fit for Superstars and nothing more.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Shock said:


> And the next week, and the next week...


And then they go bye bye


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Have they mentioned that Tamina was with the Uso's, or has that been forgotten?

I haven't been listening.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Usos are going to job


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

VRsick said:


> did cole say they the kids of rikishi?


Yeah, cause they are.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I dare this to be a feud.


I take that back. I beg this burial to cease.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Dalexian said:


> You can be funny and talented at the same time.


I would be happier if the Usos were putting over Cabana & Generico tonight.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

they finally mention the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Why do people constantly say Santino & Kozlov are jobbers?

When was the last time they lost a match? Because last time I checked, a jobber loses pretty much all of their matches unless they're on Superstars.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

[MDB] said:


> I'll be perfectly honest. Santino and Vladimir are actually awesome as a Tag Team. Took awhile to grow on me but it's the best thing for those two.


why?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The highlight of the match will be when Santino does his ridiculous dance after he wins. 

I still can't believe Koslov was ever considered a main eventer... Even if it was for a very short period of time.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

I can hear tumbleweed...


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

silv3rcut said:


> I don't see CM Punk involved at all in this match.


Who else could it be?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm going to say it's Punk vs Orton vs Barrett in the cage. Punk and Barrett end up fighting among themselves and Orton sneaks the win. Sounds logical to me. Then again, logic and WWE don't exactly mix well lol.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Surprised this match is still going.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL. I remember the USO's debut.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If WWE cared about their tag division, I think Santino and Kozlov might still be champions; just more would be made of Santino lightening up Kozlov's demeanour and Kozlov teaching Santino to wrestle more effectively. It'd actually be a great story if they bothered to tell it.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on Uso's!!!! I bet a grand with my bookie that you guys take this in a pinfall!! Don't let me down!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

R-Truth should join up with the Uso.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn this crowd is dead.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

virus21 said:


> So the number one contender gets pinned by Eve. Thanks WWE for making one of the few women on your roster thats popular look weak. *Wonder when she'll get future endeavored*?


When its near Wrestlemania most likely, and when that happens she will go to TNA(Mickie is her best friend you know)


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> The highlight of the match will be when Santino does his ridiculous dance after he wins.
> 
> I still can't believe Koslov was ever considered a main eventer... Even if it was for a very short period of time.


Santino is almost a mirror image of Cole... even his dancing....


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

BOTCH OF THE YEAR BY KOZLOV!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

jesus are you kiddin me koslov?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao wow vlad, just wow


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

WTF was that?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Lol BOTCHAMANIA 158


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kozlov botch


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

wow wait what :O


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

:lmao That had to be one of the worst botches I've ever seen!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

WHAAAAAATTTT????!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

lskdjl<>KASJLD>KAUJSOFUAHSLFKASDFASD


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYY GOOOSH!!!!!!!!!!!

I DON'T THINK I'LL EVER STOP LAUGHING!!!!


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

hahahahahahaha everyone here thought the Usos were gonna job


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Usos are officially on a higher tier than DiBiase.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

wtf they won????????

curveball


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TKOW said:


> So are we ever going to find out why Melina turned heel?


Probably not. That would require giving Divas character development and God knows how horrible it would be for WWE to do that


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

OMG what a nasty botch


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Koslov totally botched that rope fall to hell and back.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

I would LOVE a champion vs champion thing between Miz and Daniel Bryan, they haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

1) Kozlov is hilarious.
2) First push of 2011!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh Shit! I was fully expecting them to be future endeavored after this match.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Didn't they say Morrison was going to be the cage? and WOW USO'S WINNING?


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I doubt its gonna be Barrett


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Wow Usos won........


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

EPIC Kozlov Botch lolol, Monthy Brown v 2.0 right there


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I take that back. I beg this burial to cease.


Your dare is accepted!

Or maybe they won just so WWE can prove that wins don't matter.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

RUSSIAN BOTCHAMANIA!


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, what a botch by Kozlov. Nice to see The Usos get a victory, though. They should get a run with the titles.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Samoan Drop for the win? Only person who made the move look legit was Umaga, cause he was a fucking beast!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Usos lose even when they win.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Can we get a gif of that botch please!


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Tamina really knows how to use her cobra.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I take that back. I beg this burial to cease.


Marking....kinda. They won....kinda.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh. Well, it was good while it lasted.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That botch was amazingly hilarious. Gifs plz.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

LOL? WWE must be high tonight.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

GayAngel said:


> The people in this Forum are not like the ones in the WWE forum, there much smarter when they talk


I don't think we could possibly be less intelligent....

And I did not expect the Usos to get that win. Good for them.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lost intrest in that match half way through, anything exciting happen at the end ?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That is why you pick bros before hoes


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Glad to see the Usos win


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> Samoan Drop for the win? Only person who made the move look legit was Umaga, cause he was a fucking beast!


Damn I miss him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Santino is the new Latino heat.

RIP Eddie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The WWE Tag Team division everybody!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

OH so nice Vladimir Koslov already has botch of the year.

and WHAT THE FUCK? It's the CHAMPS jobbing to someone no where remotely over with the crowd? Way to book the champs, creative.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, it couldn't have been on the first page of the New York Times? Surely not?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The Usos lose even when they win.


For some reason, I lol'd.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Major news story? Oh fuck off! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanna see Punk in a Nexus shirt.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ijwetio3j4t3u46q34tnrgk PUNK!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Tough Enough is returning yes !


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Punk promo coming. On your knees.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really can't wait to see what Punk has to say.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

gilgamesh said:


> Wait, it couldn't have been on the first page of the New York Times? Surely not?


Of the media page...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> OH so nice Vladimir Koslov already has botch of the year.
> 
> and WHAT THE FUCK? It's the CHAMPS jobbing to someone no where remotely over with the crowd? Way to book the champs, creative.


All you do is complain.. Stop watching


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm crying and my stomach hurts. I can't get over that botch!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNEXUS ~!?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Dear WWE 

Congratulations on making the headlines this week

Love from The WWE


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Man the Cobra is way more powerful than I tought, it has the amazing power of destroying your credibility with one blow.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Punk. Next segment is sure to be gold.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I missed the Coleslaw botch. Could someone explain what he fucked up?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

GreenBax said:


> Come on Uso's!!!! I bet a grand with my bookie that you guys take this in a pinfall!! Don't let me down!!


We win. For now.


Zatiel said:


> Your dare is accepted!
> 
> *Or maybe they won just so WWE can prove that wins don't matter.*


This.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

silv3rcut said:


> 1) Kozlov is hilarious.
> 2) First push of 2011!


And the Cobra says: "You spoke too soon."


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

looking forward to some new tough enough - 
dont see how this is major news tho


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> All you do is complain.. Stop watching


All you do is complain about the complainers'!

Stop going on this forum


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Goatlord said:


> EPIC Kozlov Botch lolol, Monthy Brown v 2.0 right there


That's an insult to the legendary Monty Brown. Don't ever compare him to the greatness of this man.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

What a tag division! Santinozlov/Usos/Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater (aka, Nexus)


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

SIGN UP GUYS:L:L:L http://www.wwe.com/content/media/pdf/2010_Tough_Enough_Self_Subm1.pdf


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> OH so nice Vladimir Koslov already has botch of the year.
> 
> and WHAT THE FUCK? It's the CHAMPS jobbing to someone no where remotely over with the crowd? Way to book the champs, creative.


Like I said earlier in this thread, I have absolutely no clue what WWE is doing anymore. I leave confused with just about every segment.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> And the Cobra says: "You spoke too soon."


It was definitely a push while it lasted...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheik should sign up for Tough Enough


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I missed the Coleslaw botch. Could someone explain what he fucked up?


Uso was going to clothesline Kozlov over the top rope, but Kozlov didn't go over, so he tried to go over himself and couldn't lol.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Double cobra


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Missed this apprently hilarious botchm thank god for rewindable tv. Off to crease.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

any news on if tough enough will be shown in the UK?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> That's an insult to the legendary Monty Brown. Don't ever compare him to the greatness of this man.


Who the hell is this guy? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

emanc93 said:


>


Those were the days. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

silv3rcut said:


> All you do is complain about the complainers'!
> 
> Stop going on this forum


ALL YOU DO IS...

wait what do you do?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Kozlov is way too awesome for gravity. This does not surprise me.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Sheik should sign up for Tough Enough


FAHCK TEH TOUGH ENOUGH!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Really looking forward to "Tough Enough". Hopefully it'll be a more serious tone than NXT. I've actually never seen any of the other seasons. Interesting indeed.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

In a way Kozlov Jobs to Santino when Santino outdoes him in the ring. It is like the student outdoing the teacher.I wonder if Koz got mad and attacked the Usos because of the Job.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

They should a "Where are they now" for all the previous TEs Like the girl who broke her ankle or the one who went insane and had to be committed.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

CM Pepsi


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otunga sighting


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

PPPPPPPUUUUUUUNNNNNNNKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

PUNK!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

glad punk is keeping his theme


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeahhhh!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

CM Punk is too good for the Nexus shirt and theme.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

CM "the Scavenger" Punk


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

ALL HAIL the Dictator.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THAT SCAVENGER!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

PUNK! So if Cena is really out who will Nexus feud with?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Otunga is the fn FUTERE. THE FUTERE


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Was that Matt Hardy holding that sign?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

The King of Blaze said:


> That's an insult to the legendary Monty Brown. Don't ever compare him to the greatness of this man.


This is what I'm talking about! Just hilarious botching, but the Kozlov one was great as well. It will go down as one of the most legendardy over the top rope botches in the history of wrestling


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm always happy to see Punk, but I hate seeing that band on his arm.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh wow.. A CM Sucks sign... You can tell that the person who made that is 12.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> What a tag division! Santinozlov/Usos/Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater (aka, Nexus)


On paper, I'm honestly okay with that if each team was allowed to showcase their potential. Give me some Hawkins/Baretta and I'd mark all over the place.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I missed the Coleslaw botch. Could someone explain what he fucked up?


Kozlov was supposed to run at someone, and the guy pulls the top rope down, and he would go outside the ring. But Kozlov got his head stuck on the top rope, as if it were a magnet. And he tried to jump over it a few times, and finally the Uso had to clothesline him over.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Why isnt punk the leader....


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Where's his heat? He killed Cena...


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o cole really? most dominating group?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Otunga #7 on the WWE poeple to watch in 2011


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> PUNK! So if Cena is really out who will Nexus feud with?


Cena shouldn't be out for that long from what I have read.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I want Punk to say "I DID IT FOR THE ROCK".


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

The reason why i am watching.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Person with the CM SUCKS sign lame


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk, you've got some 'plainin' to do! (A LOT) Haha.

HAHAHA. He can't see John Cena.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Scavenger? I swear they just throw a dart at the dictionary for this sort of stuff.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

LOL. :lmao


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Shock said:


> I want Punk to say "I DID IT FOR THE ROCK".


LOL at that and at Punk's "I can't see John Cena."


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

god I love cm punk


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol punks face during the facewave


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Haven't they realized that the winner of Tough Enough is always shit? Remember Daniel Puder and Maven? Of course not.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk provides the first gif of 2011


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Starting on a roll. I\FUnny thing it is Punk, funny thing it is. Take that credit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Punk is going to be even more obnoxious with Cena than he was when he made Hardy leave WWE. Looking forward to it really.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

A GTS gave John Cena a hip injury which took a while to come into effect... :hmm:


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

OH MY GOD. FUNNIEST THING I'VE EVER SEEN. I CREASED SEVERAL TIMES.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I Can't See Him


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

That sign in the background!

Cena got PuNk'd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

here that random fan saying no you not your not a leader


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

"I'm a man of my word"

"no you're not"


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, we now know that Punk doesn't use WWE.com.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

someone get the 14 year old kid yelling "no youre not" after every punk sentence away from the camera/mic


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Here we go again. Cole starts the show off saying Cena is out because of Barrett at a house show.

ONE HOUR later Punk says its because of him. Hahaha....


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

"I'm a leader"

"You're not a leader"


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

mordeaci said:


> Haven't they realized that the winner of Tough Enough is always shit? Remember Daniel Puder and *Maven*? Of course not.


He had an epic theme I know that much.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I want somebody to call Punk out for his t-shirt.

"A fist holding lightning? That's not possible. You'd have to be on drugs!"


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

CMPunk FTW


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Punk got some stigmata going on. Not surprised.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL "3 words i live by!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

punk a cena fan


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Needs more "CM Sucks" chants.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cm punk hustles?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

They could do with promoting the Steel Cage Match a bit more. What ever happened to Royal Rumble qualifying matches?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh? We get to the meat of this promo, now?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Punk: Maximum Trolling

:lmao :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hahaha @ the kid yelling at Punk.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

mordeaci said:


> Haven't they realized that the winner of Tough Enough is always shit? Remember Daniel Puder and Maven? Of course not.


Maven owned tbh.


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

shut up punk you dont live under HUSTLE LOYALTY AND RESPECT


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The kid by the mic. gave me a chuckle at first. Now he needs to stop.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Here we go again. Cole starts the show off saying Cena is out because of Barrett at a house show.
> 
> ONE HOUR later Punk says its because of him. Hahaha....


I thought he said Cena is missing "because of injuries sustained during raw last week"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Punk is going to get his ass kicked so badly whenever Cena comes back.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

"...i expect you to stay at home"

"...you stay at home."


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Barrett!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk is Raw.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I just marked for Barrett.


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

O HAI WADE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shit is about to go down!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

oh shit Barrett


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Cage Match for the fate of Nexus!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

wade fucking barrett


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

YES, i will like this feud.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BARRETT is pissed


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

HERE WE GO!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Barrett and Punk!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

OH SHI- Barrett!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Barrett/CM Punk feud at WrestleMania


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wade face turn


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

barrat face turn?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Woi Barrah


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, the idiots who believe the stupid dirtsheets!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OH SNAP!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BARRETT, IT'S BARRETT! HEY GUYS LOOK IT'S BARRETT!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Shit's About To Get Real

Barrett & Punk in the same ring!

Mark Out Moments Here & Now!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WADE BARRET COMPLETELY NO-SOLD THE CHAIR FALL!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Business is picking up! Here comes Bahhett.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Hai Wade.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WADE!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

House shows exist!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

oh shit, barrett says stop dippin in my koolaid


lol, yes theyre acknowledging the house show injury rofl


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

STUFF JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Bunk :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bunk?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

ooh how you doin Wade Barrett? Looking yummy.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

wade barret is the leader end of


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wade is so 5 months ago.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Manipulative waste of skin :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Cena gets put through a spotlight. Walks out on next Raw.
Cena gets a GTS and a chair shot, too injured to show :fpalm


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope to god Barrett doesnt turn face


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone could see this power struggle coming.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Barrett!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This is all rather confusing.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ULTIMATE PROMO

Oh boy


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

FUCK YES WADE BARRET. Only good things could come out of this.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Wade face turn


not by calling half of the audience "morons" 

lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk and Barrett promo. Need to change pants brb


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

This is FUCKING AWESOME. Punk vs Barrett on the mic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

otungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punk sure didnt seem to have a problem with barrett accusing him of not being straight edge.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Do they always have to dress in their ring gear?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Uh oh Bahhett about to be buried.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Otunga to claim neither of them is the leader, he is.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OTUNGA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Tarver came back to FCW, I'd mark if he and Sheffield made an appearance right now.


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Punk rules.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Everyone needs to calm down. They clearly both want to take credit for taking out Cena. At least Barrett seems to be holding his own on the mic with.

Would it be hilarious if the Nexus picked neither and decided that Otunga was the leader.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

SJFC said:


> This is all rather confusing.


You want confusing? Have any of them mention what happened to The Undertaker.


----------



## DaGreatest (Sep 27, 2005)

Reminds me of Punk and the New Breed in ECW


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Woah everyone slow down and wait for me, I rewind to watch Kozlov and come back, behind a little and you're all shouting Barrett, spoilers!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit, Husky and Gabriel's got flare on they boots.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Josh is a retard he would pick Wade over Punk.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Nexus vs Nexus Wolfpac


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Cena gets put through a spotlight. Walks out on next Raw.
> Cena gets a GTS and a chair shot, too injured to show :fpalm


Don't forget the DDT to concrete, where he then beat the rest of Nexus and came back smiling the next night. Haha.

AND I QUOTE!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AND I QUOTE!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Nobody interrupts Otunga.


----------



## silv3rcut (Aug 15, 2008)

Laptop know's comic timing!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

AND I QUOTE...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Arizona hates emails


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Cena gets put through a spotlight. Walks out on next Raw.
> Cena gets a GTS and a chair shot, too injured to show :fpalm


He got a back injury at a house show


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Lol at Cole getting more heat than them all!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

AND I QUOTE..


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Cena gets put through a spotlight. Walks out on next Raw.
> Cena gets a GTS and a chair shot, too injured to show :fpalm


Remember that was Big Show that did that. When Punk does it....Cena stays away because that's how it is. CM Mother Fucking Punk!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

marcin gortat's face reaction to cole is awesome


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Otunga showing up here is like seeing Alex Smith stupidly join a conversation between Tom Brady and Peyton Manning. Fuck.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Nexus Wolfpack: Barrett, Tarver, Sheffield, Young.


----------



## TIP Punk (Oct 21, 2008)

Ha called him King Sheamus


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Michael Cole reading that off of Wordpad? 

Every time that computer buzzes, an angel gets its wings...and I die a little inside.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

IT APPEARS IVE GOT AN EMAIL GENTLEMEN


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I lol at CM Punk not even caring about the title.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

cavs25 said:


> Arizona hates emails


So the GM is Hispanic then.


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

since otunga is a lawyer why doesnt he like in character find a loophole in the annonymous gm and force some things to happen. i dont recall any heels in resent memory to pull something like that off outside of a mcmahon


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

We all know The Tunganator is the real leader of Nexus.


----------



## astrosfan (Jan 26, 2005)

Welp, Ortons winning that.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well this is definitely setting up Punk vs Cena at Wrestlemania for the title.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

That match sounds... really... boring... not gonna lie


Edit: Unless Punk gets in


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Shock said:


> Do they always have to dress in their ring gear?


Never know when shit is gonna go down.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

This whole segment was making perfect sense (FOR ONCE) until Mr. Anonymous cuts in.

Shit somebody called this cage match earlier. Nice work.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

barret to win


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Punk wants to STOP THE VIOLENCE!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Would love for Barrett and Punk to have them pick side and Barrett ends up with Tarver, Skip and Husky, while Punk ends up with Tunga, Heath and Daniel Bryan. And Gabriel being the reluctant one to join Barrett. Only to join Punk as his disciple.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> IT APPEARS IVE GOT AN EMAIL GENTLEMEN


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Woah, Barrett out of Nexus?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well never mind.. Looks like Wade will actually be in the match.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Well Orton is obviously winning and Wade is off to Smackdown.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck sake barret good bye barret


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

The world ain't ready for Otungamania, they ain't ready.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was so...lame.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

nexus should beat punk and barretts asses and otunga should be leader.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, Wade's losing.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

We all know who the real leader of Nexus is...


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Great, Barrett is gonna lose


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

The rest of Nexus deciding who the leader is would have been twice as better as it being decided by the cage match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bye Bye Barrett.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't get why Barrett would accuse Punk of lying about being straight edge.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Barrett out of Nexus. Feels bad man.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

CM Punk to cause Wade to lose the match?


----------



## nWo2010 (Feb 2, 2010)

Does Wade have a stipulation fetish or something? It's like he can't wrestle without someone getting double screwed.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay yea, that match sounds abysmally boring... I don't like Sheamus... I don't like Orton... Barret is okay, but he lost his edge 6 months ago...

I can't wait for the draft =]


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

She knows about the doughnuts


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

VRsick said:


> nexus should beat punk and barretts asses and otunga should be leader.


Yes!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How ironic would it be for Barrett to get a Nexus style beatdown after he loses to Orton?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I don't get why Barrett would accuse Punk of lying about being straight edge.


Wade Confused Punk for A-Ri


----------



## the_ghost (Sep 28, 2009)

nWo2010 said:


> Does Wade have a stipulation fetish or something? It's like he can't wrestle without someone getting double screwed.


lmao this!


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

wait barret is having another steel cage match after what happened. is wwe crazy:cuss:


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Who is gonna win it??? We ALREADY KNOW THAT ITS GONNA BE RANDY FUCKING ORTON  It should have been JoMo facing Miz at the Rumble.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Punks still injured I assume.

I guess its JoMo/Miz/Orton at RR, with JoMo asking for his rematch, but you can't help but think Lawlers gonna be in that match too.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Please let Punk win. Punk vs Miz. Punk wins. But that means Cena winning the Rumble. No good.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Dalexian said:


> Okay yea, that match sounds abysmally boring... I don't like Sheamus... I don't like Orton... Barret is okay, but he lost his edge 6 months ago...
> 
> I can't wait for the draft =]


lol, why are you watching RAW then?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Shock said:


> We all know who the real leader of Nexus is...


The moment starting from this moment from now has not started yet.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

VRsick said:


> nexus should beat punk and barretts asses and otunga should be leader.


I would have wood until 2087


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

mordeaci said:


> Haven't they realized that the winner of Tough Enough is always shit? Remember Daniel Puder and Maven? Of course not.


John Morrison says hello.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

BOOOOOO why are they trying to resolve the leader of Nexus so soon?!?!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see Miz/Orton at Royal Rumble. :side:


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a horrible feeling in my stomach that we're gonna see another Blandy Orton victory and off to the title.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

"Can you tell I've been playing on the X-Box? Maybe you should play on the X-Box?"

Maybe you should fuck off back to the kitchen ya smug bitch.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

The main event would've been way more interesting if it was Orton Vs CM Punk Vs Barrett. I'm tired of seeing Orton and Sheamus wrestle each other.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

jfs1408 said:


> The world ain't ready for Otungamania, they ain't ready.


I just pre-ordered my Otunga workout set and my Otunga wrestling buddy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Who is gonna win it??? We ALREADY KNOW THAT ITS GONNA BE RANDY FUCKING ORTON  It should have been JoMo facing Miz at the Rumble.


I'm still confused why that just isn't the main feud going on. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Orton out of the Rumble kind of makes me think even more that Cena is winning. And the crowd was dead as shit for that. Come on Phoenix! You guys were an awesome crowd the night after Mania 26. Then again, it was the night after Mania 26...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The Green Shit in 3d looks god awful


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

mordeaci said:


> Punks still injured I assume.
> 
> I guess its JoMo/Miz/Orton at RR, with JoMo asking for his rematch, but you can't help but think Lawlers gonna be in that match too.


Sounds about right.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Awwwwh fuck. Barrett's in it. Orton wins then  I'm sick of that dick wining!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

vanpalm said:


> lol, why are you watching RAW then?


Because I like almost everyone else on the roster.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

I was actually thinking that they were all going to attack Wade and CMPunk was going to stand over him in a godly way.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Damn, Nexus looks so weak now. It's all about leadership. To do what? Cena's already out.

I'm confused ?_?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Why does Matthews seems like he wants to burst out of laughter whenever King's mentioned?


----------



## LEON4L (Mar 19, 2006)

wow am watching raw and all of assuden am intersted in wwe again


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

We need Skip Sheffield to screw Barrett, and he'll be like "YIP YIP YIP WHAT IT DO?"










Sheffield's NXT studio pictures are hilarious.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

DEL RIO! MARK OUT


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

ALBERTO DEL RIO? SHOW JUST GOT EVEN BETTER SOMEHOW!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ADR on raw? im ok with this


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Why the hell is Del rio on raw......


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Since nobody is really calling it I will.

King Sheamus ftw.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fuck YES! ADR!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, get ready for a taste of THE GREAT MAN.

But just a taste. You have to pay for the meal.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why is this guy on RAW?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

ADR on raw?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ADR!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What??? Not complaining, just confused. Haha.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Jerry Lawler is scouting for the future Kelly Kellys and Kaitlyns of WWE right now.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

DEL RIOOO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

oh shit Mexican JBL in da house


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn, that's a nice car.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> "Can you tell I've been playing on the X-Box? Maybe you should play on the X-Box?"
> 
> Maybe you should fuck off back to the kitchen ya smug bitch.


Hahahahahaha love it, get back in the kitchen and make me a sandwich you fat bitch


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh here we go, wet yourselves IWC.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice Cobra


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Only thing Im interested in the main event for is to see if nexus will jump wade when he loses. I'm a mark for just about everyone involved but I don;t exspect anything less


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

No heat for ADR


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice ride, Alberto.

I predict he's against Bryan.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow they really like ADR. Lettin g him show up on the a show without the dead weight.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here comes the single greatest reason to watch smackdown and now raw tonight


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ADR. Not a Mexican JBL.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> Damn, Nexus looks so weak now. It's all about leadership. To do what? Cena's already out.
> 
> I'm confused ?_?


When did they ever look strong? It was a bunch of no name scrub looking rookies with no gimmicks.

Minus Otunga, they've always been shit. He's the only one with icon potential.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Barrett's gimmick is that he is the most indecisive, irregular heel in history. One minute he is the cowardly leader, hiding behind 5 other gang members, next he is rising to all challenges no matter how absurd the stipulations. Rinse and repeat for four months.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Please be facing Danielson...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Albertooooooooo DEL RRRRRRIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAHH!!!!


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

I FUCKING LOVE THIS GUY !! SO HOT ASWELL !!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton wins and is Miz vs Orton, in the 30 man match no Undertaker, no Cena and no Orton... Del Rio has a chance to take the Rumble


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Alberto riding in style for once.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Shock said:


> We need Skip Sheffield to screw Barrett, and he'll be like "YIP YIP YIP WHAT IT DO?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would mark.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

gilgamesh said:


> Why does Matthews seems like he wants to burst out of laughter whenever King's mentioned?


cause he wonder why a washed up has-been like King still commenting on RAW when his time was up 5 years ago.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is ADR in the raw roster


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Why the hell is Del rio on raw......


who cares. I'm juts happy he's on my screen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

You know, this Anonymous GM thing is going to jump the shark for good if they keep it up through the entire Road to Wrestlemania. It's already cheapening storylines/feuds. _Unless_ the anon. GM is something absolutely shocking and exhilarating. As is, it's just a distraction and tool to keep Cole over as a heel for live crowds. 

Can you imagine a Cena/Undertaker promo about 13 months from now for Wrestlemania, with them staring each other down in the middle of the ring to dramatic silence, and then, a new email alert! Or how about Cena/Punk just one month from now? Or one week from now? Etceteras, etceteras. It's officially time to put that thing to bed, one way or another.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

People need to show ADR some respect and boo the hell out of him.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

the Big Shit will come out and fuck around for 5 min then make Del Rio look weak


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Ok what did I miss why is he on raw


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Esteban Reyes.......I mean Alberto Del Rio FTW!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ADR vs Daniel Bryan. IWC explodes in..


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> "Can you tell I've been playing on the X-Box? Maybe you should play on the X-Box?"
> 
> Maybe you should fuck off back to the kitchen ya smug bitch.


Yes!

I'm god damned sick of that ad... rep.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

If his destiny is to destroy everybody in smackdown. Why is he here?


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Eddie + JBL = This Guy - a few things


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Rtuth!?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Wow they really like ADR. Lettin g him show up on the a show without the dead weight.


I...I take that back.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

THE ZOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKEEPAH IS BACK!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

That promo was fucking awful


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

R-Truth is a waste.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooookeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeePPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ugh.... Zookeeper.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

man I thought R-Truth quit ;(


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWWWHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYY??????????
HE'S BAAACK


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

His promos are so hit and miss.

Still love the guy though.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ZOOKEEPAH! Finally without Eve for once.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol nice hand gestures by del rio there


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

R-Truth? Del Rio deserves better than this.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't wanna know what time it is.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH GOD NO


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o jesus christ i forgot he existed


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

FUCK


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

glad to see R-Truth


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ R-Truth


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

ADR's hand gestures were weird there. Like Killings's appearance made him want to suck somebody off.

What's up? ADR's dander!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Whats up ?

Jobs up!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ADR gets surprisingly little heat for how amazing he is (and he is fucking awesome).


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Truth botching his own song is win


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

So we get Edge/Kane and Miz/Orton again at RR. Nice, fresh main events you got going WWE!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

It's nice to see Truth job but it's not worth bearing his entrance


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man, just when raw was being all good - the zookeeper appears


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

GET CRUNK!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

R-TRUTH IS BACK IN THE HOUSE AND IS AS OVER AS EVER, FUCK THE HATE!!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

say what?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

What a stark contrast: one of the best in the business to one of the worst. Nice, WWE. Very nice.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> When did they ever look strong? It was a bunch of no name scrub looking rookies with no gimmicks.
> 
> Minus Otunga, they've always been shit. He's the only one with icon potential.


The only time I think the Nexus looked strong was the original 7 and really once Skip Sheffield got hurt they looked weak IMO.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

why could'nt of R Truth just die when he had the chance


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Where is Truth at? His blackness has literally become too dark to see him.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

DAMMIT TRUTH


ADR, if you lose to this guy....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha. ****** McNeckbeard in the crowd dancing to What's Up was one hell of a visual.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol at Cole referencing the other song.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Go away Truth


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone should tell K-Kwik that no one can understand a word he says in his song.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't wanna see R-Truth.

If only this show was in Canada...


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

Rice9999 said:


> ADR vs Daniel Bryan. IWC explodes in..


Danielson worked the Superstar tapings tonight


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Fat Amish beard guy in front row for the fuckin win.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow, R-Truth without his own personal go-go dancer for once!?!? suprise of the century right there. Lol Cole "Ugh, enough....atleast he got rid of that stupid Crunk song!!" ....lol, I love heel Cole.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole and Matthews both hating on the ZooooooooooKeepah! :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

John cena is my fwend


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

AT LEAST HE GOT RID OF THAT STUPID CRUNK SONG :lmao

Ain't that the damn TRUTH.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol strong racisim


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn, the IWC was about to bust a huge nut if Bryan came out. Oh well....


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> DAMMIT TRUTH
> 
> 
> ADR, if you lose to this guy....


I'll bet you all my points that ADR wins.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Woah, R-Truth is racist now?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Mystikal get off my fios!

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ ADR's face when he came in the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What the hell did you mean by that, Truth?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

R Truth is a Black Panther?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

lol, ADR clearly going for cheap heat by pausing after he called himself a rich Mexican. This is Arizona after all...


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

GETTIN' ROWDY UP IN THIS BIOTCH!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol? GO BACK WHERE YOU CAME FROM DAM MEXICAN!


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

ah i was enjoying raw till this fail of a guy came on my screen !!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

R-Truth taking Del Rio back over the border?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

What the fuck was that line?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, that courageous dirtsheet report nailed it! We're seeing more SD stars on Raw and more Raw stars on SD as the Road to Wrestlemania starts up!


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

R-Truth... Did you just...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:lmao at ADR's facial expressions.


----------



## Montrell274 (Apr 1, 2005)

pretty over!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Racist muthafucka.


Del Rio, Whoop his ass!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> What a stark contrast: one of the best in the business to one of the worst. Nice, WWE. Very nice.


And the crowd gives a huge reaction to the fucking zookeeper, while greeting ADR with silence...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Raw has been solid tonight and I'm looking forward to the main event. But if R-Truth wins I'm changing the channel.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Back where you came from?

Race.....RACE WAR!!!


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

I looked at him but I did not catch anything, not because I did not understand but because my mind wandered off. I really dislike that rapping or should I say ATTEMPT at rapping. Wow WWE supports Hate for other countries.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I miss this song.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Clearly an attempt at cheap heat for ADR given the fact this is in Arizona...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Ha. ****** McNeckbeard in the crowd dancing to What's Up was one hell of a visual.


White tools love R-Truth.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

A wild zoo keeper appears


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Oh wait. They're in Arizona tonight. No wonder they cheered for deportation of a Mexican. Even the other Mexicans did!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> Raw has been solid tonight and I'm looking forward to the main event. But if R-Truth wins I'm changing the channel.


Del Rio jobbing to Truth would indeed warrant a utilization of my television remote.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> And the crowd gives a huge reaction to the fucking zookeeper, while greeting ADR with silence...


Well they have ADR on the A-show so that doesn't happen any more.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Panther said:


> Oh wait. They're in Arizona tonight. No wonder they cheered for deportation of a Mexican.


I thought I was the only one that caught R Truth saying "I'll send you back to where you came from".


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

R-Truth = Lou Dobbs?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

R-Truth is quite over.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Black on Brown violence!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm surprised R-Truth doesn't get pushed more. The guy has a character that gets over with the audience. It's simple, but effective. The guy doesn't have to go and cut a great promo. But he has a character, and one that people can relate to. Rap is a popular song genre, and people like catchy, and simple songs. 

Character is everything, and R-Truth epitomizes that. You don't get over if you don't have character. Period.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Jan Brewer surely enjoyed that promo :no:.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Crunk > What's Up, IMO.

They both suck, but still.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Every time this ad comes on, I think I'm hearing Amish Paradise.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

R-Truth has to be the worst wrestler in the company. How he's quite over is a surprise to me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> I miss this song.


Dang, Zookeepah gets rowdy AND crunk? I definitely thought that wasn't possible!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Kind of a fucked trick by wwe that shows their major arizona audience off badly. How...funny?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats racist, Yaw


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

It's pretty amusing that Truth can always play that card to his advantage. If he _ever_ needs a guaranteed reaction, he can get one with just one simple word. It's pretty much guaranteed.

It's amazing what defines "overness" sometimes. He could be the most blandest, uninteresting, dibiase jr. in the world... but he could be over at the snap of a finger.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Jerry Lawler is scouting for the future Kelly Kellys and Kaitlyns of WWE right now.


NO!!

Jerry is in training for his cage match in two weeks against Tommy Dreamer in New York...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Starbuck*, you're right. This crowd is nothing like the March 29, 2010 one in the same building. 

But then again, this show doesn't quite reach that standard, either. (Nor is it really the same people: at least half the building that night were people who had come to Arizona from elsewhere for 'Mania.) 

I don't mind them not having Bryan take on Del Rio; have we forgotten their KOTR bout only a month ago? And between the two of them, Bryan will always lose at this juncture, so this is probably for the best.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Panther said:


> Oh wait. They're in Arizona tonight. No wonder they cheered for deportation of a Mexican. Even the other Mexicans did!


Isnt Arizona Indian country? They should be cheering for deporting the largely white portion of the roster. Hell, the Spanish have more history in America than the Europeans do!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> R-Truth has to be the worst wrestler in the company. How he's quite over is a surprise to me.


R-Truth's only over because of his catchphrase and his theme, dude. Gets the crowd going.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I think its time for the question

Otunga pics?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so i dont really know why but i just havent been able to get "into" Raw since the first 20 minutes....this is just kinda boring me i guess


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Shock said:


> Crunk > What's Up, IMO.
> 
> They both suck, but still.


Gotta disagree. What's Up is shamefully catchy. There have been a few times it stayed in my head for hours after a show...which is unfortunate because the song sucks.

However, that Crunk or Buck or whatever the fuck it was song had nothing redeeming about it.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> NO!!
> 
> Jerry is in training for his cage match in two weeks against Tommy Dreamer in New York...


MVP/Hardy looks awesome...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

emanc93 said:


> I'm surprised R-Truth doesn't get pushed more. The guy has a character that gets over with the audience. It's simple, but effective. The guy doesn't have to go and cut a great promo. But he has a character, and one that people can relate to. Rap is a popular song genre, and people like catchy, and simple songs.
> 
> Character is everything, and R-Truth epitomizes that. You don't get over if you don't have character. Period.


Long story short, he's black...like MVP and Kaval (mixed?) No matter how old you are, it always come back to that sadly.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

fiftyonepercent said:


> NO!!
> 
> Jerry is in training for his cage match in two weeks against Tommy Dreamer in New York...


So is that what Matt Hardy meant about changing Pro Wrestling?


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE has always supported Racism for other Countries.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

New management, son.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> Isnt Arizona Indian country? They should be cheering for deporting the largely white portion of the roster. Hell, the Spanish have more history in America than the Europeans do!


Clearly you don't follow recent political developments... fpalm


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll be damned if Cole didn't properly address ADR's finisher as an ARMBAR. I'm speechless.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

I think it is Otunga time.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

The "A" on ADR's trunks is for ARMBAR!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I never get tired of watching talented wrestlers work a body part.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How long until Del Rio gets put on RAW?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

woah....i just realized this is an inter-promotional match. whats up with that?


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Otunga seems as entertaining as a brick. What am I missing?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> I think it is Otunga time.


The WWE title around his waist is suspiciously missing from that photo.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Every time this ad comes on, I think I'm hearing Amish Paradise.


That's the only version that I hear too.

*We've been spending most our lives
Living in an Amish paradise
I've churned butter once or twice
Living in an Amish paradise
It's hard work and sacrifice
Living in an Amish paradise
We sell quilts at discount price
Living in an Amish paradise
*


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> *Starbuck*, you're right. This crowd is nothing like the March 29, 2010 one in the same building.


It's not the same building!!

Wrestlemania 26 was @ University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona 

Huge difference...


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> How long until Del Rio gets put on RAW?


Unlikely, as long as Mysterio is on SmackDown.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> I never get tired of watching talented wrestlers work a body part.


Was that supposed to sound that sexual?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

GayAngel said:


> WWE has always supported Racism for other Countries.






 
aww yeaah.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ouch


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

The hell?

Anyone else see R-Truth spit?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I love that fall out the ring spot.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> woah....i just realized this is an inter-promotional match. whats up with that?


R-Truth is from the RAW brand and Alberto Del Rio is from the Smackdown brand.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

How long until we get news that Del Rio is injured?

Surely he can't keep working matches like this.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Gotta disagree. What's Up is shamefully catchy. There have been a few times it stayed in my head for hours after a show...which is unfortunate because the song sucks.
> 
> However, that Crunk or Buck or whatever the fuck it was song had nothing redeeming about it.


I would take the song with nothing redeemable about it over the catchy one any day.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Shock said:


> aww yeaah.


Those were the days.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

O shit otunga time


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> The "A" on ADR's trunks is for ARMBAR!







It had to be done.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NateTahGreat said:


> Was that supposed to sound that sexual?


Can you take it any other way?


Wait, that sounded quite sexual too.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

gilgamesh said:


> Clearly you don't follow recent political developments... fpalm


Good point. But there is still something to be said for history, sir!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, ANYONE ELSE JBL IN THE CROWD?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This site advertising Panda facebook layouts is disturbing to me.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Chain Gang solider said:


> O shit otunga time


You know it son.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this match has gone on far to long.


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

That move looks entirely unimpressive.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

OH YEAH


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn, ADR is bleeding. And Truth hated to tap. What was up with this match?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I love the way Del Rio nudged him away with his feet after the hold, like, "Get the heck away from me."


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

fiftyonepercent said:


> It's not the same building!!
> 
> Wrestlemania 26 was @ University of Phoenix Stadium in Glendale, Arizona
> 
> Huge difference...


Sorry, guess I didn't make it clear. *Starbuck* and I were discussing the Raw the night after Wrestlemania, which took place in this very building Raw is taking place in tonight.

Anyway: this match is pretty solid, honestly.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Serves Arizona right. IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hell's yeah.


Good job ADR.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Zookeepah puts Del Rio over. Nice work.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

damn, he's going to lose on friday/tuesday.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WTF How could Truth stay so long in that hold and not tap???:S 

BTW So many botches tonight


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

gobsayscomeon said:


> R-Truth is from the RAW brand and Alberto Del Rio is from the Smackdown brand.


ummmm yes, im aware. thats what i was asking why this match was happening


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


>


That's actually a pretty awesome picture. Haha.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

pretty random match to say the least.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Del Rio on my television is always a good thing

But you already knew that


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

ICanHazRKO? said:


> That move looks entirely unimpressive.


That move, like many others, is reliant on the sell.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

ZeGermanz said:


>


NEW MANAGEMENT.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

RandomRage said:


> Good point. But there is still something to be said for history, sir!


What, the Spanish never conquered Indian lands or committed atrocities against the native population (they did just as much as the English or French, actually)? Also, del Rio is Mexican, not Spanish.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

ICanHazRKO? said:


> That move looks entirely unimpressive.


you ever been put in an armbar?

feels bad man


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Truth looked like he didn't wanna tap


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Del Rio will definitely win a World Championship in 2011.


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> That move, like many others, is reliant on the sell.


Agreed, 100%.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Mehhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fucking great match, ADR and Truth look great from that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

If this were the Attitude Era, some media organization would have edited clips of the Truth/Del Rio match to show that WWE is capitalizing on "black/brown inner-city violence."


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

King Sheamus with the scepter in the promo shot!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there any way of setting the forum to filter Otunga pics? It was funny for a week or two, but come on.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Wow, R-Truth no-sold that Armbar like a dick.

So he gets knees to the arm, a steel ringpost to the shoudler, yet he manages to no-sell it?

The hell Truth.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Otunga is the Management, and Security.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> That move, like many others, is reliant on the sell.


Obviously you've never been in it or felt it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The Sky "jumpers for goalposts" ad is the greatest ad ever.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Del Rio broke kayfabe. I clearly heard him yelling at R-Truth to tap.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The fuck with all this Otunga shit? It's not even funny anymore.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Browsing through of thread with pics of a shirtless Otunga with people around is hazardous.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm telling you, Truth and ADR don't like each other oor atleast are very unfamiliar with each other. Though, ADR knew to avoid the detector which made me chuckle.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Is there any way of setting the forum to filter Otunga pics? It was funny for a week or two, but come on.












LOOK AT IT.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

ADR on RAW was a pleasant surprise. That man is going places this year. And that was a nice little match he had with Truth (though I think Truth should have tapped out to the armbar sooner). Perhaps they had him on RAW this week so they could make him look strong before his match with Mysterio this Friday? Or maybe it's just because they want to heavily push him and getting him on the A-Show can certainly help with that.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Is there any way of setting the forum to filter Otunga pics? It was funny for a week or two, but come on.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Shock said:


> aww yeaah.


JBL for President!


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Total Package said:


> Obviously you've never been in it or felt it.


That doesn't matter. How many in the audience or at home have felt it? It has to LOOK painful. I think the problem was more Truth than ADR, btw. I bet American Dragon would sell it better.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> Del Rio broke kayfabe. I clearly heard him yelling at R-Truth to tap.


you have clearly never seen a Jericho match


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Is there any way of setting the forum to filter Otunga pics? It was funny for a week or two, but come on.


It's just something members started to safice with a lackluster product. If ya can't beat em, join em. Or at least lampoon em!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

What in the hell was Truth thinking with that tap out? Rey and everyone else have tapped out instantly. Truth made the Armbar look bad.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PhilThePain said:


> Del Rio broke kayfabe. I clearly heard him yelling at R-Truth to tap.


clearly you haven't seen a Kurt Angle match....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

No shocker there, right guy went over.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Shock said:


> LOOK AT IT.


Annnnnnnnnnnnd it's funny again.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> you have clearly never seen a Jericho match


TAP OUT...YOU'RE A STUPID MAN.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Is there any way of setting the forum to filter Otunga pics? It was funny for a week or two, but come on.


This forum is under new managment


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> The fuck with all this Otunga shit? It's not even funny anymore.


Shit has been corny from the start.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> The fuck with all this Otunga shit? It's not even funny anymore.


How dare you! You don't want to see Otunga angry!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King Of Limes~!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Obviously you've never been in it or felt it.


How can you feel an armbar if it's not applied to you?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

THE PEOPLE'S CHAMPION.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Jesus Christ, Official Raw Discussion threads should come with a fucking advisory:

Every week you will see 500 hundred fucking pictures of David Otunga for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Obviously you've never been in it or felt it.


I mean as far as it looking cool, which is probably the most important thing for a finisher.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

I want to say that Orton wins but that would seem to obvious. Barrett winning would be a better swerve. Prob will be orton though


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Raw sucks big time again tonight. Beside the Morrison/Miz match...there was absolutely nothing to get excited.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Son


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> It's just something members started to safice with a lackluster product. If ya can't beat em, join em. Or at least lampoon em!


It wouldn't be that bad if they weren't all pics we've seen a thousand times before in previous Raw threads. Or if they weren't onoxiously big. I'm all for making fun of Otunga, just be clever about it, y'know?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> The fuck with all this Otunga shit? It's not even funny anymore.


Way to encourage him Captain Douchebag.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> The fuck with all this Otunga shit? It's not even funny anymore.


How dare you 










New management, Bitch


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

OOooooohhhhhh Yeeeaaaahhhhhhh


----------



## selfmademob (Jul 27, 2010)

Shock said:


> THE PEOPLE'S CHAMPION.


BHAHAHAH!


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Am I doing it right?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

OTUNGA SIGHTING


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

HAHAHA he's made stars out of them!

Really writing Barrett as scaredof Punk.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> King Of Limes~!


your sig needs benny hill music...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been ignoring the Otunga stuff because I don't get it. Now I'm curious? Is it a joke? Are some people actually Otunga marks?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Otunga wants everything the way it was good man


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

ADR vs. Rey in a 2 out of 3 falls match?

Yea I'll be watching


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Otunga knows what he is talking about.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Barrett didn't make Otunga a star, OTUNGA MADE OTUNGA.

Last picture, I swear.










Oh wait, that isn't Otunga. :hmm:


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Moment and the Tongue next to each other. mark.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey guys, what did I miss? 

I will exchange Otunga pics for an answer


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> you have clearly never seen a Jericho match





Geeee said:


> clearly you haven't seen a Kurt Angle match....


and you guys clearly can't detect sarcasm


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure why anyone would want to censor pictures of the most over, well versed, charismatic superstar in the WWE.

If you switch around the letters in Otunga, you could spell "God".


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

"Last year meant nothing to me."

Then I wish you would have stayed off television, Randy.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I mean as far as it looking cool, which is probably the most important thing for a finisher.


In that case, why don't you bitch about all submissions? The Sharp Shooter, anklelock, Texas Cloverleaf, etc?


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

Its obvious David Otunga is the intarweb's first male-camerawhore.

Crucify him appropriately. Conversely, post more Otunga pics for lulz.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

LAKSJDLAJSF:LSADK:L ORTON'S FACE :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE ORTON STARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Purple Kisses said:


> Otunga knows what he is talking about.


Of course he does.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf is orton looking at?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

The Color for Gray guy, again! WWE's new target demographic...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Otunga = Ratings. THAT'S A FACT.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it just me or did Justin see really hesitant to shake Punk's hand?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SCOTT STANFORD!

I hate it when Orton's interviews start with him looking into the distance.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who da fuck it this old guy.


----------



## Shivaki (Feb 11, 2008)

The constant Otunga pics don't shock me. THis forum is filled with people constantly trying to feed their ego by insulting or messing with people. It's like a kid seeking attention. Once everyone starts liking Otunga, there will be motivation for those pics.

Lol at Barrett describing himself.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk is such a politician. Orton as always looking better on the chase.

Guys .... you CAN have avatars and pics turned off. Makes the page load faster and you can check if you waaant.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

I just turned to RAW in the first time in months and see Nexus, they all look like generic wrestlers that won't even survive in the mid card. Otunga (However his name is spelled) looks like the only one with a glimpse of potential. I could be wrong as this is a snap judgement.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Jericho mentioN!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seriously who the hell is this guy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

another orton classic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

New Year = New Viper lol. Hopefully he goes back to being full on heel psycho.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Awww, Wandy was too nice.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

No Daniel Bryan?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

No daniel bryan this raw? wtf?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Somewhere Ken Anderson just yelled at the television


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah he was being to nice by showing up to raw each week..be a cunt and not show


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many limes can you fit into a steel cage ?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice promo from Orton.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

PhilThePain said:


> and you guys clearly can't detect sarcasm


neither can the people complaining about the Otunga pics, but you dont see me complaining


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, words of wisdom from Orton. Take heed.


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Otunga = Ratings. THAT'S A FACT.


Ratings for shows other than Raw the moment he appears on Raw?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> Is it just me or did Justin see really hesitant to shake Punk's hand?


I kind of got that too , but I'm sure it wasn't meant to come off like that


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> wtf is orton looking at?


He is looking at otunga like everyone else should be


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Also, Randy heel turn incoming?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I have been ignoring the Otunga stuff because I don't get it. Now I'm curious? Is it a joke? Are some people actually Otunga marks?


Not so much marks, but we just recognize a talent when we see one. I don't think I've heard anyone sound more natural on the mic since The Rock. 

Future icon if WWE plays their cards right.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Orton's delivery bugs me... although he does have a future in replacing Caruso on CSI: Miami


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

leon79 said:


> How many limes can you fit into a steel cage ?


Not enough.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

OK, last one. No Dawson Alexander swerve, whoever that guy is.










Don't mess.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shock said:


> I hate it when Orton's interviews start with him looking into the distance.


he's staring at the toilet and hoping no one will find out it was him who clogged it


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

MoveMent said:


> I just turned to RAW in the first time in months and see Nexus, they all look like generic wrestlers that won't even survive in the mid card. Otunga (However his name is spelled) looks like the only one with a glimpse of potential. I could be wrong as this is a snap judgement.


He's the people's Champion. Of course he will make it.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

NateTahGreat said:


> Is it just me or did Justin see really hesitant to shake Punk's hand?


Justin seems hesitant to do anything. Last week it took FOREVER to hit the 450 on Cena, perhaps nervousness or teasing a face turn, or both


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been laughing my ass off at all the Otunga pics for the past five minutes.

Gold. Just like Otunga.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Good promo by Orton and I do hope he goes back to 2009 psycho Orton.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I just thought Orton wanted to turn into Anderson.

Nice guys finish last....(thank god I'm an asshole)

left the 2nd part out though


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Heel turn?


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

mordeaci said:


> No Daniel Bryan?





irishboy109 said:


> No daniel bryan this raw? wtf?


He did Superstars taping earlier


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Ha! I've been off the forums for a week or two, and now I am seeing all of these Otunga pics, freaking hilarious!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Liniert said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

NateTahGreat said:


> Also, Randy heel turn incoming?


I don't think so. He is just trying to be like Stone Cold.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Can anyone explain the origin of the "limes" thing? Is it just that he wears green?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Where's TYSON KIDD? I thought he was gonna get a push to the US Title.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Wait, is that Laura Prepon? What happened to he-- oops, wrong show.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Shivaki said:


> The constant Otunga pics don't shock me. THis forum is filled with people constantly trying to feed their ego by insulting or messing with people. It's like a kid seeking attention.
> 
> Lol at Barrett describing himself.


There is a fucking reason why Otunga is listed number seven 7 on wwe's list of who to watch out for in 2011


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I've been laughing my ass off at all the Otunga pics for the past five minutes.
> 
> Gold. Just like Otunga.


Otunga isn't gold. He's PLATINUM.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow, all Orton has to do to win the match is another promo, guaranteed to knock both opponents asleep.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

WWE must be giving up on Daniel Bryan.

He's got absolutely no character, no opponents to feud with and never gets mic time.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm still laughing at Orton's face at the beginning of the promo. Priceless.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I absolutely love heel on heel reaction. 

Wade Barrett&Gabriel = NEXUS wolfpac


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmm can someone give me a match or something that lets me see why everyone seems to like him so much or am I missing a joke?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Total Package said:


> In that case, why don't you bitch about all submissions? The Sharp Shooter, anklelock, Texas Cloverleaf, etc?


If I was bitching about anything it was Zookeeper's selling. I like ADR's finisher and was arguing that it looked shitty on that occasion because of Truth.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cindel25 said:


> Otunga = Ratings. THAT'S A FACT.


Ratings... WHERE'S MARK HENRY?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

leon79 said:


> How many limes can you fit into a steel cage ?


Too many.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Liniert said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Zatiel said:


> Can anyone explain the origin of the "limes" thing? Is it just that he wears green?


It's his entrance theme that isn't understandable. It's the origin of people calling him lobsterhead too.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Charmqn said:


> Good promo by Orton and I do hope he goes back to 2009 psycho Orton.


Same, I wasn't really into his 2010 character


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

It's time for "Randy Orton's David Caruso Quote of the Week"

I am resolved to the fact that....nice guys....finish last.

*Puts on Sunglasses*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> Can anyone explain the origin of the "limes" thing? Is it just that he wears green?


it's the lyric to his theme song. instead of "too many lies! too many lies!" people change it to "too many limes! too many limes!"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I've been laughing my ass off at all the Otunga pics for the past five minutes.
> 
> Gold. Just like Otunga.


New sig quote


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Just curious: who did Bryan wrestle on Superstars? (Hoping it's the main event. It's gotta be, right?)


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Zatiel said:


> Can anyone explain the origin of the "limes" thing? Is it just that he wears green?


Listen to his entrance song. The part where it says, "too many lies, too many lies" kind of sounds like "too many limes, too many limes". And thus, an internet meme was born.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Even in video games, the Tung is a champ.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> Heel turn?


I wish. Then Miz could go face and the iwc would be unified in hating miz and liking orton. I will happily support miz and hope that he ironically overtakes cena becoming a bearable face for me to watch. Who knows...


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> If I was bitching about anything it was Zookeeper's selling. I like ADR's finisher and was arguing that it looked shitty on that occasion because of Truth.


Then bitch about R-Truth in a more obvious fashion because in that case, I would agree.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Triple H to run in and fight Sheamus
Jericho to run in and fight Orton
Punk to run in and fight Barrett


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> Can anyone explain the origin of the "limes" thing? Is it just that he wears green?


People misinterpret his entrance song

Instead of 

It’s a shame for they lost their head.
A careless man could wind up dead.
You wear your sin like it’s some kind of prize. Too many lies, too many lies.
Oooooh, ooooooh..


They hear

It's a shameful thing, lobster head
blah blah
blah blah blah blah TOO MANY LIMES TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Hoping for some twists and turns to the Steel Cage match.

Perhaps a return, or just, an odd result or SOMETHING.
I don't want to see Orton win. I really don't.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Check out this gem:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, everyone, it's Bryan/Henry vs Kidd/Dibiase on Superstars. Everything's fine. Bryan will get a good length match, Kidd's push will finally get underway, and Dibiase will be... there...


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Face turn for Barret maybe if hes losses


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

-_- Bryan's lost all of the momentum he gained back in October.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I can't remember the last time I bought a WWE magazine


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

mordeaci said:


> Even in video games, the Tung is a champ.


even in drawing he is gold


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

do we really have this many noobs that dont understand the Otunga stuff and too many limes?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

We need this man to become WWE Champion.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

MysticRVD said:


> Triple H to run in and fight Sheamus
> Jericho to run in and fight Orton
> Punk to run in and fight Barrett


See now you have me hoping for too much. Too good to be true, but I would love it!


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

GayAngel said:


> Hmm can someone give me a match or something that lets me see why everyone seems to like him so much or am I missing a joke?


Bro, come on... 

Open your fucking eyes.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MMMMMMMMMMMMANNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYY
GOD DAMN LIMESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Could it be any more obvious Orton will win?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

KING OF LIMES!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

TOO MANY LIMES! AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

TOO MANY LIMES TOO MANY LIMES!!


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Zatiel said:


> Can anyone explain the origin of the "limes" thing? Is it just that he wears green?


Listen to the lyrics of the song.


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

Sheamus is a tool now. Why make a monster like him into a parody of himself?


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Purple Kisses said:


> I can't remember the last time I bought a WWE magazine


Wait, you actually bought a WWE magazine? Really?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Okay, everyone, it's Bryan/Henry vs Kidd/Dibiase on Superstars. Everything's fine. Bryan will get a good length match, Kidd's push will finally get underway, and Dibiase will be... there...


And Superstars will enjoy its greatest ratings ever thanks to Big Mawk.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

No one cares about magazines, it's all about the interwebs.

Pretty obvious Randy will win and then he can anger everyone with his new pose.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's A Shameful Thing! LOBSTER HEAD! TOO MANY LIMES! KING LOBSTER!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ShaggyK said:


> do we really have this many noobs that dont understand the Otunga stuff and too many limes?


Well, the WWE Mark Nation forums did just close down.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> Just curious: who did Bryan wrestle on Superstars? (Hoping it's the main event. It's gotta be, right?)


Bryan teams up with Mark Henry to face Ted Dibiase and Tyson Kidd on Superstars this week.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Bah, cage matches have lost their magic to me.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I still mark when Sheamus comes out with that awesome costume.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Wooh! It's the King of Limes!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM PUNEXUS to beat up Wade inside the cage after the match is gonna be great , I hope they let all the members throw him in to the cage.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Sheamus to win, then take the title off Miz at the Rumble, retain at EC, then headline Mania against a returning HHH....book it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Shock said:


> Check out this gem:


What a gem


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GayAngel said:


> Hmm can someone give me a match or something that lets me see why everyone seems to like him so much or am I missing a joke?


Otunga is good in the same way Battlefield Earth was a good movie...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The Lobsterhead wearing, Lime throwing SHEAMUS


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ShaggyK said:


> do we really have this many noobs that dont understand the Otunga stuff and too many limes?


Leave it Otunga.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Why do they have to go with the King gimmick for Sheamus. I could only deal with it if he referred to himself as the High King of the Dubya Dubya E.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Game Fiend said:


> Face turn for Barret maybe if hes losses


Krytonite is krytonite, it isn't supposed to help Cena.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm going to miss seeing Barrett in a Nexus shirt and coming out to that music. Sigh.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cena back next week? You kidding me?!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Cena return next week..


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Cena back from an injury already? Fucker can't even sell a real-life story! Stay off TV!


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

Oshit...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WTF? No Don't Come Back Cena. STAY AWAY LIKE YOU SHOULD HAVE AFTER SURVIVOR SERIES!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

TOO MANY TUNG'S TOO MANY TUNGS!!1


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe cena returns ooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Alright, there actually is a chance that Orton won't win. Remember last years Royal Rumble Heel vs Heel match with Orton and Sheamus.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

coleminer1 said:


> http://www.allwrestlingsuperstars.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/David-Otunga-wwe-superstar-122.jpg


This picture alone has been posted 10 times already.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm lost.

I thought everyone on here would be busting a nut since Cena didn't show up at all tonight.


----------



## DavidMB (Jan 4, 2011)

Sheamus to win cage match which leads to a HHH return at RR and cause a DQ giving The Miz the victory and setting up HHH v Sheamus.

(Assuming Orton doesn't win again.)


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Shock said:


> Check out this gem:


Multi-talented.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King Of Limes~!


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Cena isn't on this week out of fear. Fear for this man.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

SJFC said:


> TOO MANY TUNG'S TOO MANY TUNGS!!1


BLASPHEMER


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

How many Sheamus' does it take to screw in a light-bulb?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WWE needs to make lobsterheads and plastic limes for the audiences. Get on this ish man!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I really don't see this lasting 15-20 minutes so I'm expecting something big to happen here. I would also be happy if they just had a really good match.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Striker said:


> Well, the WWE Mark Nation forums did just close down.


Hey, I'm not THAT new and the Otunga thing confused me a bit. I thought that Jordo guy at least was an actual Otunga mark.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the fan spazzing for Orton


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

lol at the girl creaming herself over Orton.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Is there any way Orton loses this match?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Leave it Otunga.


'Tunga is angry. He should be in this match, and win, and win at the 'Rumble, break 'Taker's streak at WM, retire Cena, Orton and HHH by winning a 3-on-1 Handicap Match and then drop the title to his son ten years later, and the cycle will continue.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

DavidMB said:


> Sheamus to win cage match which leads to a HHH return at RR and cause a DQ giving The Miz the victory and setting up HHH v Sheamus.
> 
> (Assuming Orton doesn't win again.)


I think Sheamus wins RR, then HHH returns at the end of RR. Setting up a feud or something.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> How many Sheamus' does it take to screw in a light-bulb?


Much like the limes, too many


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why wasn't I in this match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't keep superman down.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Zatiel said:


> Cena back from an injury already? Fucker can't even sell a real-life story! Stay off TV!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

something tells me Barrett is getting punted tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Hey, I'm not THAT new and the Otunga thing confused me a bit. I thought that Jordo guy at least was an actual Otunga mark.


I think he may actually be...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Since when was Nexus the most dominate group in WWE history
fpalm


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Randy Orton is a 7 time champion
Seamus is a 2 time champion
Wade Barrett is.....uh.....is the leader of the most dominant group in WWE history............:lmao Yeah right.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Could CM Punk actually help Barrett win?


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> I thought everyone on here would be busting a nut since Cena didn't show up at all tonight.


Don't worry, we got Tungamania and King Lobsterhead ready as the new faces of the company.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

LOL SHEAMUS


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> Bro, come on...
> 
> Open your fucking eyes.


hmm maybe I should just start watching WWE again instead of turning on the TV to it and watching the computer.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Why wasn't I in this match


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

More over: 

- Goldberg (1998)
- Otunga (2011)


GO!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Cena is so good he doesn't even sell real injuries! I just he can get back in the ring soon, I want to see him and Punk have a good feud.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Orton sped outta that ring quick.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

[email protected] with the heel move by trying to get out the cage as quick as he can that was great


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

WHO MADE OTUNGA ANGRY!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Silly Cole, Orton can't slither... he has legs!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm calling it: Jericho to return tonight and cost Orton the match. 

All right, I know I'll be wrong, but what the hell?


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

jesus, the chants are so feminine, do any men even go to wwe shows anymore? or do they just go to take their gfs and children?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> More over:
> 
> - Goldberg (1998)
> - Otunga (2011)
> ...


TUNG

(But on a serious note GOLDBERG. GOLDBERG. GOLDBERG.)


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

to many limes


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

GreenBax said:


> More over:
> 
> - Goldberg (1998)
> - Otunga (2011)
> ...


Pfft, no contest. Otunga would bury Goldberg and then sing afterwards because he's the best in the world at everything.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I've actually really liked not having to listen to any Cena comedy tonight. Very refreshing. Will enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Mike Chioda will win. Ultimate swerve.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh Cole... Seamus gingerly attempts alot of moves, it seems.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

"GINGERLY"


----------



## kersed (Aug 20, 2010)

lmao did anyone else hear that? "Sheamus GINGERLY making his way..."


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Haha WTF?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Nobody could have stopped him from getting out that door.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Did he say "Gingerly trying to make it up the cage"?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Reaaaaally lame cliffhanger.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

These guys..the door is right there. WALK OUT. Lawd lol


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

:lmao wtf was that...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe Orton made a poor strategic decision just now.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

I find it hilarious that while they had that stare off, Orton clearly cou;d've bolted out the door


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's one for you to think about.

'Tunga

or

'Tunga?

DISCUSS!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wtf? orton could have just won so fucking easily. The door should be locked, so dumb you can get out thru it.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ginerly Limes


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Is this match just gonna be escape attempts? If my man the Tung was in that match he'd fight it out like a man. Hes determined.


----------



## cucumberlava (Aug 11, 2007)

Yea he probably should have just ended the match.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

And he didnt leave the cage through the door why ?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> WHO MADE OTUNGA ANGRY!


Someone took his armband


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I hate that they're allowed to walk out of the door.
Over the top or nothing !!!

lol @ gingerly


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


>












The Robinson got bling


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Orton not getting out right there means Sheamus wins


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

something 2 say said:


> jesus, the chants are so feminine, do any men even go to wwe shows anymore? or do they just go to take their gfs and children?


In December 2009, WWE issued the statement that most of their audiences these days are practically identical to a "Disney on Ice" show. And you know, for the most part, I'd say that nearly accurate--at the average show, in any event.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GreenBax said:


> More over:
> 
> - Goldberg (1998)
> - Otunga (2011)
> ...


Goldy

(But on a serious note, OTUNGA OTUNGA OTUNGA!) Haha


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Shock said:


> Here's one for you to think about.
> 
> 'Tunga
> 
> ...


or


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That was a horrible attempt at creating drama tbh.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> TUNG
> 
> (But on a serious note GOLDBERG. GOLDBERG. GOLDBERG.)


So does this mean the WWE is going to start piping in Tunga chants over the PA?

:: cue music ::

TUNGAAAAAAAA, TUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, TUUUUUUUUUNGAAAAAAAAAAA, TUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

:: cue pyro ::

TUNGAAAAAAAA, TUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, TUUUUUUUUUNGAAAAAAAAAAA, TUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Why is this match booked as if it is a Smackdown vs Raw video game? They are climbing after any move they hit!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

The steel cage door is literally the stupidest thing in wrestling. How hard is it to take two steps out of a wide open door?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

cindel25 said:


> These guys..the door is right there. WALK OUT. Lawd lol


Faces don't run. And if I were a heel I'd dropkick him <25% through the ropes.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

This body needs the WWE Championship wrapped around it.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

watching this on American TV is painful. Your nation wonders why its obesity rates are so high, if you aren't shoving food down our throats, you're telling us to sit infront of the TV. Yuck...

ps Orton wins, Punk / Barrett @ Wrestlemania, promos = supreme


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GINGER


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

mordeaci said:


> Is this match just gonna be escape attempts? If my man the Tung was in that match he'd fight it out like a man. Hes determined.












Otunga: You Crazy Son!


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Maffew's in here somewhere.

I know he'll add that segment of Orton not escaping onto Botchamania.

Though, if he attempted to leave.... Hmm....


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

They should just finish the match and let Nexus beat on Wade, like they are going to do anyway.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pretty clear that the writers were too busy getting drunk on New Year's Eve to bother with coming up for very much for this episode.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm absolutely baffled at the amount of David Otunga pictures in existence.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> The Robinson got bling


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Joel said:


> Why is this match booked as if it is a Smackdown vs Raw video game? They are climbing after any move they hit!


They arent tapping X fast enough to climb out fast enough tho.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Joel said:


> Why is this match booked as if it is a Smackdown vs Raw video game? They are climbing after any move they hit!


Well it's realistic, I mean thats what I would do.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

HOW DID THIS GET HERE?!​


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

if orton fell, epic botch


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> This body needs the WWE Championship wrapped around it.


He needs to be champ on the cover of mags interviews coffee cups tshirts everything


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Could have jumped from the other end WADE. >.>


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> In December 2009, WWE issued the statement that most of their audiences these days are practically identical to a "Disney on Ice" show. And you know, for the most part, I'd say that nearly accurate--at the average show, in any event.


Dear God. Well thats certainly depressing


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shouldn't Barrett have gotten himself out? That was stupid.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Why the hell didn't Sheamus or Barrett seize that obvious oppurtunity?!?!?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

as both sheamus and barrett are on top of the cage, they jump back into the ring... smart.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WHY WOULD THEY GO BACK IN?

WHAT THE HELL MAN? JNFEKFKA DHHDBIFbL AWDBKAJNAWF.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Good idea Sheamus. Climb down with them instead of winning.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Cage match : Where common logic doesn't exist.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

A new WWE Title should be made with David Otunga's face on it.










Last one! I swear!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

why didnt barret just climb over when he was at the top


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Otunga doesn't like the Robinson's presence


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

This match has some serious psychology issues.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why didn't Sheamus just go down after both Barra n RKO went back down? Lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Shock said:


> A new WWE Title should be made with David Otunga's face on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how awesome would that be


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

CM Punk/Jeff Hardy on Smackdown should've been the last Cage Match in WWE history.

Except for the house show main event between Orton and Sheamus at a house show I attended three months ago, haha. That was a _lot_ better than this shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

when is HHH gonna get here.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> This match has some serious psychology issues.


Add Otunga:

5 star match 4.0 rating


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Ah, one day this man's dream of a championship WILL come true.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

What is wrong with the WWE?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Cena chants....really?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cena chants?


----------



## ICanHazRKO? (Jan 3, 2011)

A Cena chant? /me shoots self


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wade baby, the door is right there. Why didn't you walk out? 

I can't stand it. Someone please use the damn door! No more climbing over the cage bs.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Sheamus's side looks messed up.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Shock said:


> A new WWE Title should be made with David Otunga's face on it.


Well Austin had his own belt and so did Cena so it's only fair.

I imagine they'll put something in the works for Otunga after he wins the title at Mania.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok this match is seriously just a bunch of cage escape attempts and punching/kicking.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

botch lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WHY THE FUCK ARE THEY CHEERING CENA WHEN HE IS CLEARLY NOT THERE?!? God....mindless sheep


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> when is HHH gonna get here.


30th in the Rumble


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Dang, Orton is a little speedster when climbing the cage.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

When Otunga INEVITABLY wins the WWE Title, the next night should be a 4-hour special with just Otunga pictures the whole show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

This man isn't happy that I got neg rep'd for posting images of him.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Shock said:


> When Otunga INEVITABLY wins the WWE Title, the next night should be a 4-hour special with just Otunga pictures the whole show.


4 hour? why not 24 hour?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why is there a ref in the ring?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ZeGermanz said:


> Otunga doesn't like the Robinson's presence












Truth: SAY WWWHHHHAAAATTTT?


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

All the kids came to Cena but he did not show, lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice moves, Wade. That kick and slam looked good.

WTF, face turn?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not one to normally be a downer on matches... but this is just... not exciting. I feel like the same thing has been on repeat for 20 minutes.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Why is there a ref in the ring?


i do believe a cage match can still be won by pinfall or submission....just escaping is the more "conventional" way


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh Tunga *CLAP CLAP CLAP* Oh Tunga *CLAP CLAP CLAP* Oh Tunga *CLAP CLAP CLAP* Oh Tunga *CLAP CLAP CLAP*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this whole match is a botch


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

This match is ridiculous. That's why we need Tunga. He's above bad booking. It's literally impossible to book him incorrectly.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

The amount of logic that exists in this match is smaller than Sheamus' in ring talent.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ha. Cena chants. 

The irony of this: the last Raw Cena missed was one year ago this week, the famous January 4th episode (going up against the mighty TN... hahaha, never mind). Which city was he in? Phoenix, Arizona (well, Glendale, for a college bowl game). This year, Raw's in Phoenix for the first Raw of the new year, and he's _not there_ for the first time since a year ago this week.

The mind boggles!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WHY BARRETT....WHY?!?!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


>


That's it. I'm done. It's just too epic.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow that was stupid


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jordo said:


> 4 hour? why not 24 hour?


24 Hours?

Why not...

FEREVER


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Barrett.........*DUMBASS*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wade is a retard, why not get out of the cage.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Another logic failure.

Nice one, Barrett.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Barrett is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

"Do you see the effect this grueling steel cage has had on these three competitors? One of them just jumped off the top rope!"


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

WTF is up with that Mule Kick Barrett is doing?


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Did these guys sniff a bottle of paste before this match? It's like Vince Russo is controlling their logic tonight


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Barret with shaes of Macho Man


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry to say Otunga would have walk out the door. Just speaking the truth.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's not just climb out after knocking Sheamus off. 
This is a pretty boring cage match. Too much repetition. 

5 MOVES OF VENOM!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orton Slam


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I can't tell you how much I hate when Cole says "Orton is going to that place" and "Orton is starting to hear voices in his head".


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Why does nobody use the door?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This show needs Paul Michael Levesque


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Jordo said:


> 4 hour? why not 24 hour?


The following day, TUNGA 24/7 will debut on the TUNGA NETWORK and every episode will be released on TUNGA-RAY and TUNGA-VD.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

It's gonna be hard to top that.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

This man is upset that i got neg rep


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This man is not impressed


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wades hair isnt as neat as it usually is.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


>


The only "Tunga pic" that i legit laughed at in this thread, well played.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

Orton really can't do an Olympic Slam worth a crap.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Orton must be in a pissy mood. That's the only explanation for how bad this match is that I've got. He refused to go over any spots, and Sheamus and Barrett just pouted and played cards with Santino and Mark Henry. This match is the result.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

During the booking, did none of these men stop and think, "Will the crowd wonder why none of this makes sense?"

When they refer to the college educated WWE stars of the future, clearly they weren't referring to any of these 3.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

this is possibly the worst cage match i have seen, they have all came across as retaded and its not even entertaining.

even Al Snow vs Bossman was better than this


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

- "Okay Timmy, spell... _"CHARISMA"_

- "TEE, YOO, ENN, JEE, AYE"

Correct.


----------



## Hition (Jul 25, 2003)

Go through the door!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeh, that jumping elbow looked like a botch to me, too. Or he is selling like a vet.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

GO THROUGH THE FUCKING DOOR YOU RETARD!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Pretty good match.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

I think WWE possibly thinks that we are idiots if they are trying to sell this kind of Match.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lion King Moment


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

He's a leader!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Damn, Punk scaled that cage fast.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn Punk climbed that cage like a damn monkey


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SWERVED!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Why not use the door?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wade got owned.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

fuck you punk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CM Punk with the swerve!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OWNED!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok now that was really cool.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

PUNK!!! PUNK SCREWED BARRETT!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

PUNK IS GAWD.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

you just got Punkdddddddddddd son


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FUCK YES CM PUNK!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?

Why didn't Barra just walk out of there?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk ftw


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow. I really don't want Barrett out of Nexus. 
It just seems so rushed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Just like Scarface and Mufasa .




Kinda.


Not really.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punk climbed the cage like fucking spider man. and randy orton wins, raw sucks.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

wait _ORTON_ won?! didnt see that coming!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome RKO lol. Predictable but good little match all the same.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

SUPER ORTON!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

serious?


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

WHY DAMMIT


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Obvious ending is obvious


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKO from the viper, that snake in the grass!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CM PUNK : LONG LIVE THE KING!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Fucking.... ...BOO!


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

To leave the cage through the door, first take a few steps back?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Orton should have slithered out of the cage

but Shit Just Got Real Now.....it looks like Barrett is out of Nexus


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

hahahaha that ending was amazing how orton just walked out with ease


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

please keep barrett heel now


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh fuck sake. The one I least wanted to win.

We are not impressed.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Typical. Oh well....


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> WHY DAMMIT


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

There was as much swerve in the match as there was emotion. Complete waste.


----------



## pjpst6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Kinda gay Randy Orton won but I expected it.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Goddamn I'm so sick of Orton.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol at Orton trying his best to make walking out of a god damn door look dramatic. Newsflash, you can't.

It's 2010... get rid of the god damn door. And make cage matches decided by pinfall.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

jfs1408 said:


> Lion King Moment


I chuckled.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*grasp* Barrett was right


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paul Michael Levesque really needs to be here.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

we all knew Orton was gonna win
blah blah blah


but cereal
lets talk about how Punk scaled that cage like a fucking spider monkey
stick that in your ass John Morrison


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Coldblooded CM Punk.

FINALLY Someone used the door! Now I can die in peace


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, decent show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

barret better stay heel


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Just like Scarface and Mufasa .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its just scar, not scarface.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh my, what a suprise, total swerves. Bah.

Fucking dreadful main event, and yay, Blandy back aiming for the title.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

well, that was surprizing


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, Cena and Barrett versus Punk and the Nexus, or does Cena go it alone?


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

What a stupid ending.

Orton wins, yeah, let him go to the back, and have a Punk-led Nexus do the 'pack of feral dogs' on their fallen ex-leader.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like Orton knows the Batista "automatic title shot" cheat code like the back of his hand.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Punk screwed Barrett.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Silent Alarm said:


> Just like Scarface and Mufasa .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say I marked for this comment! It was similar in a way. Haha. 

It was a cool scene, I just don't want him out of Nexus.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

I look forward to seeing Barrett on SmackDown.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so does this mean Miz drops the title at Rumble to Orton? or does he lose it before then?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Evil Doink's Reaction to Punk screwing Barrett


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> WHY DAMMIT


:lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So, we are now witness to step 1 of Barrett's face turn. Thoughts?

For me, it was kinda neat. That flying elbow, high risk when he could've left. A bit more perk in his movements, gotta give Ounk credit. He really did make the guy look not at all like a villain. Lol, lion king moment.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol, who else was going to win? Heel vs. Heel matches suck and The Miz and Orton had a cool little feud already so it makes sense. The Miz will retain anyways so I'm happy. CM Punk screwing Barrett was awesome, I'm starting to really enjoy the Nexus angle again. Wonder how Cena's impact will alter this. RAW was solid. Opening match was very good and the Main Event actually worked out nicely.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw without Cena, HHH or Jericho felt.......weird but kind of alright?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If Wade turns face its gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, now we know why that wasn't the opener.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Good RAW. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

And now i have a worthless Nexus shirt since Barret is out


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

How long has it been since the race for the title was the actual focal point of the show? Pre-Nexus?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Agmaster said:


> So, we are now witness to step 1 of Barrett's face turn. Thoughts?


He's fucked, basically. He's not a face, he's a heel. WWE should've kept him that way but that's obviously not going to happen and now they've thrown away half a year of build for nothing.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Goodnight tungamaniacs


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Good Raw. Sick of Orton though.


----------



## MJAllstar (Aug 25, 2010)

This RKO Shenanigans is getting a bit silly now....


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Wade Barret will go rogue now and get over as a face easily. 

Everyone stop being so close minded.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Why would Wade turn Face? He needs stay a Heel and stay on Raw. PERIOD


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Who will get Punk'd Next Week?


----------



## Macho King Madness (Oct 26, 2010)

*CM Stigmata?*

Did anyone notice the red dots CM punk had drawn on his palms? 

Like he thinks he is Jesus or something with the stigmata. Not that I ever had a great deal of respect for him, and his pompous "straight edge" style. But its a new low for a holier than thou attitude.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wade CANNOT turn face. He hasn't even been here for a year. And the way he speaks just doesn't present heel. 
It would be a terrible idea, and wouldn't work.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Just like Scarface and Mufasa .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha! yeah it was except Mufasa was a face.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I must say I marked for this comment! It was similar in a way. Haha.
> 
> It was a cool scene, I just don't want him out of Nexus.


lool same, I hope they don't turn Barret face yet, but I'm not seeing anything else possible atm...I REALLY don't want to see barret/cena vs Nexus


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> *Lol, who else was going to win? *Heel vs. Heel matches suck and The Miz and Orton had a cool little feud already so it makes sense. The Miz will retain anyways so I'm happy. CM Punk screwing Barrett was awesome, I'm starting to really enjoy the Nexus angle again. Wonder how Cena's impact will alter this. RAW was solid. Opening match was very good and the Main Event actually worked out nicely.


Given my crackhead idea of Barrett, I would've likedto see him win, still get kicked outta nexus and turn face via taking miz to the limit and nexus coming out to screw him over at the rumble. But Barrett's in ring skills don't warrant that move, so...


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

I know a lot of people are going to hate Orton facing Miz, but I can't help but notice that they are lacking main event faces on Raw at the moment. A heel vs heel feud with The Miz probably wouldn't work very well so that pretty much leaves Cena or Orton at the moment. All the other established main eventers are heels or injured.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Wade won't become a face, as he's British, he's well built, and he's a brawler. The American's love to hate on the British.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Decent RAW. Great opener, good segment with Punk/Nexus, okay main-event, and good swerve to end RAW. But failed to keep my interest in the middle of the show.

Damn, Stanford is up 26-12 on VT.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Everything's all jumbled up.
And now that RKO is the #1 Contender for a match happening in about 4 weeks, we have these 3-4 weeks to straighten things. What's up with Barrett, what's up with Punk? The Nexus, Cena, will DBryan finally ditch the Bellas, will A-Ri cash in his Money In The Bank?

Man, nonetheless a good RAW.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> He's fucked, basically. He's not a face, he's a heel. WWE should've kept him that way but that's obviously not going to happen and now they've thrown away half a year of build for nothing.


Knew it wouldn't be a proper discussion thread with Pyro crying about Barrett's latest developments.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> He's fucked, basically. He's not a face, he's a heel. WWE should've kept him that way but that's obviously not going to happen and now they've thrown away half a year of build for nothing.


Because you know the outcome of the storyline and that he will become face...


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

The Rattlesnake strikes!!!!
oops wrong wrestler


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Brilliant. Let's take the guy who defined the group, and kick him out. Amazing idea.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Stupid predictable show once again. The only good thing was the opening match. Everything else sucked badly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The_Jiz said:


> Wade Barret will go rogue now and get over as a face easily.
> 
> Everyone stop being so close minded.


He doesn't belong as a face, he belongs as a heel. Stop being so open minded and realize there's just some things you don't do with someone. Would you turn Rey Mysterio heel? That would make just as much sense as Barrett turning face. He just doesn't have face qualities.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jordo said:


> Goodnight tungamaniacs


Justin has been using too much of.....


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Game Fiend said:


> And now i have a worthless Nexus shirt since Barret is out


You still have Otunga.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

ZeGermanz said:


> Wade won't become a face, as he's British, he's well built, and he's a brawler. The American's love to hate on the British.


exactly almost every 'bady' in american entertainment is english lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Htial said:


> I know a lot of people are going to hate Orton facing Miz, but I can't help but notice that they are lacking main event faces on Raw at the moment. A heel vs heel feud with The Miz probably wouldn't work very well so that pretty much leaves Cena or Orton at the moment. All the other established main eventers are heels or injured.


.......Or they could have held back on Miz vs Morrison until the rumble.


----------



## LEON4L (Mar 19, 2006)

great raw!! but yea i dont want wwe to sink barret down our throats as a face


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

They need to send Barrett to Smackdown ASAP. Much like Punk on Smackdown, he's been "buried" (eek, hate using the term, but what the hell?) on his home brand, it's time to defect. Time to have him revert back to his FCW/NXT character (or whatever they want to do with him) and have him tear through Smackdown's midcard babyfaces. Which means, beating up Chris Masters and Trent Barreta for two months solid. If they're trying to angle him for a shot at Taker's Streak. But I just don't see how that's believable without the mother of all rebuilding jobs for the guy.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

After TLC i knew Orton would be in the WWE title match at RR.

They've been building to Orton getting another shot since the ppv.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

vanpalm said:


> Because you know the outcome of the storyline and that he will become face...


If he doesn't become face what do they do with him? It's either use the sympathy rub to go face or squander it and lose all heat? I mean, they could surprise us but at it's most basic level it comes down to face or heel. Barrett's not known enough to be a tweener....is he?


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought raw started off Hot with miz and morrison but kinda fell off from there besides CM punk and the nexus. Obviously we all knew Orton was going to win the cage match. They could have done something else to make us feel it was going to be different but besides a the morrison miz match and the nexus I felt this raw wasn't as good as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

im just waiting for Orton to stunner...i mean RKO cena then shout DTA CENA DTA! Dont trust anybody!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> *They need to send Barrett to Smackdown ASAP*. Much like Punk on Smackdown, he's been "buried" (eek, hate using the term, but what the hell?) on his home brand, it's time to defect. Time to have him revert back to his FCW/NXT character (or whatever they want to do with him) and have him tear through Smackdown's midcard babyfaces. Which means, beating up Chris Masters and Trent Barreta for two months solid. If they're trying to angle him for a shot at Taker's Streak. But I just don't see how that's believable without the mother of all rebuilding jobs for the guy.


Where he'll probably do even worse, since SmackDown is incapable of making stars.


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Where he'll probably do even worse, since SmackDown is incapable of making stars.


To be fair, they've done well with ADR.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Phenomonal said:


> lool same, I hope they don't turn Barret face yet, but I'm not seeing anything else possible atm...I REALLY don't want to see barret/cena vs Nexus


Yeah, that would truly just be..........lame.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

something 2 say said:


> exactly almost every 'bady' in american entertainment is english lol


That's not true! Nevermind...










All he does is bad guys...then again, Statham only does cars.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I thought RAW was really good tonight. Aside from John Morrison being pushed aside and Melina being buried (although who cares about the women?). Nexus will only get better with Punk at the helm, Barrett can move to Smackdown to replace Kane as a major heel, and Cena seems to be coming back soon. Should be good through WM.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ZeGermanz said:


> To be fair, they've done well with ADR.


Yeah, and they're even going downhill with him. How many times has he lost to Rey Mysterio now? 5? 6?


----------



## ZeGermanz (Oct 5, 2010)

The only British guy Americans love in sort of a hero role is Hugh Laurie as House. But there he's playing an American character, and some Americans even believe he is American.


----------



## Phenomonal (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't have much complaints at all over, RAW. Pretty solid all around except for the position it left Barrett in imo


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> That's not true! Nevermind...
> 
> 
> All he does is bad guys...then again, Statham only does cars.


Hey, Michael Cain is Alfred! He helps one of the greatest hero's.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They've really booked themselves into a corner with Barrett, I'll say that much. He's got nowhere to go on Raw, but there's nothing for him on Smackdown other than derailing the steady main event pushes that need to happen in the near future. Maybe a feud with Edge once he loses the belt, or something? I don't think turning him face is the answer anyone's looking for though.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Randy Orton*

You heard the crowd reaction when he hit that rko on sheamus and calmly walked out the door? They were screaming so loud the damn cameras shaked. I've never heard them so loud not even for Cena.


----------



## iluvwwesofun (Oct 2, 2010)

I enjoyed Barrett's heel turn at the end of tonight's Raw.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> They've really booked themselves into a corner with Barrett, I'll say that much. He's got nowhere to go on Raw, but there's nothing for him on Smackdown other than derailing the steady main event pushes that need to happen in the near future. Maybe a feud with Edge once he loses the belt, or something? I don't think turning him face is the answer anyone's looking for though.


Barrett turning face is EXACTLY what's going to happen though. That was determined once the entire Nexus shook Punk's hand after Barrett departed. It was cemented when Punk screwed Barrett and ripped his arm band off.


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

That was a pretty good Steel Cage Match. It got a lot of time, which, these days, is rare for a RAW main event.

I expected to see Orton win and I'm glad that he did. The idea of Miz vs. Barrett or Miz vs. Sheamus didn't interest me in any way at all. Not that Miz vs. Orton will be some kind of spectacular match, but at least it makes sense because Orton wants revenge.

Overall, not a bad RAW. The highlight of the night was definitely the Falls Count Anywhere Match between Miz and Morrison, but like I said, the Steel Cage Match was pretty good and I was really glad to see ADR on the show. Also, we now know that Punk is officially the leader of Nexus. Not much advancement in the storyline, but Cena wasn't there so I can't be too peeved by that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Where he'll probably do even worse, since SmackDown is incapable of making stars.


Well, this is a special case, though. I just can't see how Barrett exists on the Raw brand with Nexus still thriving under Punk's leadership without him turning face against them. Either that, or he becomes utterly irrelevant. Besides, we're starting to turn on to the Road to Wrestlemania right now, neither brand is really going to possess all that much of their own identity beyond building the storyline infrastructure for Wrestlemania. If WWE is serious about Barrett vs. Undertaker, considering how thoroughly they've thrown Barrett under the bus for the time, he's really better off going to Smackdown, at least for a little while. But the more I think about it, the more questionable Barrett vs. Taker becomes since that was an act done by Nexus, of which Barrett is no longer a part... it would be difficult to hang onto that storyline, which had the budding bit about Otunga revealing why Nexus attacked Undertaker and Barrett was the mastermind who called the shots but now he's been kicked to the curb... God, the whole thing gives me a headache.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> He doesn't belong as a face, he belongs as a heel. Stop being so open minded and realize there's just some things you don't do with someone. Would you turn Rey Mysterio heel? That would make just as much sense as Barrett turning face. He just doesn't have face qualities.


Undertaker has absolute no "'face' qualities" yet he is the most over wrestler in the past decade. 

Once upon a time, face wrestlers use to wore white boots and heels wore black boots cause it was mandatory to get over as such. Wrestling isn't as black and white anymore litterally. This business should change. 

Wade can be a fan favorite and WILL be fan favorite because he has everyone quality to be 'cool'. Exact same reason why people cheer for Randy Orton. 

Now if he would go rogue like I suggest he wouldn't come off as contrived as John 'I cant stop smiling' Morrison.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Wow at the ending of RAW and whoa..I guess the Otunga love is true as they say on here.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Where he'll probably do even worse, since SmackDown is incapable of making stars.


I think I'll take this time to toot my own horn and say how absolutely right I was a few months back when I said that Barrett would face exactly the same fate that Seamus did once his time was up in the main storyline spot. And oh how right I was. I don't expect you to admit it though. Must be hard enough as it is to watch how they are treating him right now never mind having to admit defeat on top of it


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

This is the problem with a lot of you guys. You want everyone to turn heel and you want everyone to stay heel. This is the reason why Orton and Cena are always the ones in the Main Event, and you want them to turn heel too....


And I said a lot of you, not all of you. Not generalizing the entire IWC here.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: CM Stigmata?*

i didnt think it was that big of a deal, it probualy is nothing important


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

LAOCH said:


> That was a pretty good Steel Cage Match. It got a lot of time, which, these days, is rare for a RAW main event.
> 
> I expected to see Orton win and I'm glad that he did. The idea of Miz vs. Barrett or Miz vs. Sheamus didn't interest me in any way at all. Not that Miz vs. Orton will be some kind of spectacular match, but at least it makes sense with Orton wanting revenge.
> 
> Overall, not a bad RAW. The highlight of the night was definitely the Falls Count Anywhere Match between Miz and Morrison, but like I said, the Steel Cage Match was pretty good and I was really glad to see ADR on the show. Also, we now know that Punk is officially the leader of Nexus. Not much advancement in the storyline, but Cena wasn't there so I can't be too peeved by that.


The opening match FAR outdid the main event. I guess the reason I hate steel cage matches is because common sense does not prevail. Why not climb over the top and win the match after you just beat down your opponent from the top? Why not walk through the door instead of trying to climb the entire structure? It just exposes how fake it is I guess.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton*

I'm an Orton fan but they have been much, MUCH louder than that.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nexus4Life said:


> Barrett turning face is EXACTLY what's going to happen though. That was determined once the entire Nexus shook Punk's hand after Barrett departed. It was cemented when Punk screwed Barrett and ripped his arm band off.


Oh, believe me, someone's saying something doesn't make sense is all the impetus WWE needs to make that very thing happen.  But that's why it'd probably be a good thing to get Barrett off Raw toot sweet - the less he's seen around Nexus, the less he's turned face by not being aligned with them. And if he's beating ten shades of crap out of Smackdown's faces at the same time, all the better. As long as he doesn't interfere with the Ziggler/Kingston/Swagger pushes, I'm happy.

But I think this is a good indicator that WWE need to push some midcard faces VERY soon. There's no balance, which leaves half the roster floundering and feudless a lot of the time.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton*

Orton, like Triple H, plays a better heel than face.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm curious to see where they go with Barrett. Right now the storyline they have going seems kind of weird. So you have Cena feuding with the Nexus and Cena gets hurt. So you have the leader of Nexus take the role of being the guy that feuds with Nexus.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm calling the Unholy Alliance of Cena & Barrett to face off against Punk at WM (If Cena's back by time).


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree with *DesolationRow*. The smart thing to do would be to send Barrett to SD rather than turning him face. That locker room is quite bare right now, so you really could successfully give him a massive heel push. 

Both main events were good, but needlessly gimmicked I'd say. It's one of those times where they booked gimmick matches just for the hell of it. I wonder why WWE had a change of heart on Morrison/Miz at the Rumble, because that was surely the original plan.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh, believe me, someone's saying something doesn't make sense is all the impetus WWE needs to make that very thing happen.  But that's why it'd probably be a good thing to get Barrett off Raw toot sweet - the less he's seen around Nexus, the less he's turned face by not being aligned with them. And if he's beating ten shades of crap out of Smackdown's faces at the same time, all the better. As long as he doesn't interfere with the Ziggler/Kingston/Swagger pushes, I'm happy.
> 
> But I think this is a good indicator that WWE need to push some midcard faces VERY soon. There's no balance, which leaves half the roster floundering and feudless a lot of the time.


What happened tonight is far from a Smackdown move for Barrett. In fact, it seems as if Cena might be out of this fued, or in a less relevant role. That further solidifies Barrett as turning face, or splitting the Nexus, although I don't see the latter happening.


----------



## wwefanatic89 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton*



Nexus4Life said:


> Orton, like Triple H, plays a better heel than face.


He's capable of playing either which is good because whenever the crowd gets tired of him they can switch him over with no problem and vice versa.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, if it's Orton/Miz at The Royal Rumble, that more or less takes that off the table for Wrestlemania. 

There's a significant part of me that wouldn't be shocked if Orton simply takes the title back from Miz at the 'Rumble and Cena wins the 'Rumble. 

There are a lot of avenues they could travel on now. Cena/Orton, babyface Barrett/heel Punk (which is pretty hilarious when fans seemed to want to turn Punk back face this autumn and detested Barrett like no one else in the company), maybe a Morrison/Miz match, oh and how about Kane/Undertaker? Recycled matches FTW, + Nexus Civil War. Yay...


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

something 2 say said:


> im just waiting for Orton to stunner...i mean RKO cena then shout DTA CENA DTA! Dont trust anybody!


hahaha I would love it if Orton started kicking his opponents in the gut before hitting the RKO


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Orton going into Mania as champion then because their is no way Miz goes over him twice on consecutive PPV's. If Miz retaining the title at RR then they'd of had him go over Morrison not Orton. Cena/Orton it is then at Mania.

Morrison/Miz was a really good match, R-Truth/Del Rio was also a nice little match & the main event was quite exciting aswell. Good start to the year.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nexus4Life said:


> *What happened tonight is far from a Smackdown move for Barrett.* In fact, it seems as if Cena might be out of this fued, or in a less relevant role. That further solidifies Barrett as turning face, or splitting the Nexus, although I don't see the latter happening.


Barrett might get moved to Smackdown when the 2011 Draft comes


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So after all that time of building up Barrett as a heel, they're going to turn him face? Bad choice imo. I know they need more faces but Barrett is not the answer. How about build up a midcard face, like Kofi, Masters, or Morrison? Or even Seamus could turn face; talent-wise I don't care for him but he's a somewhat likeable face (aside from the whole injuring HHH thing).


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Sending barret to SD! would be awful. 

That place is a Barron wasteland of dull heels. 

No pun intended.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: CM Stigmata?*

EDIT...

Just replied to another thread yet it ended up in here. Weird.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

rcc said:


> I agree with *DesolationRow*. The smart thing to do would be to send Barrett to SD rather than turning him face. That locker room is quite bare right now, so you really could successfully give him a massive heel push.
> 
> Both main events were good, but needlessly gimmicked I'd say. It's one of those times where they booked gimmick matches just for the hell of it. I wonder why WWE had a change of heart on Morrison/Miz at the Rumble, because that was surely the original plan.


I really don't think sening Barrett to SD would make him look good. In fact it would really make him look like a pussy. I mean he gets betrayed by his own group so he just leaves and doesn't do anything about it?


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

Nexus4Life said:


> The opening match FAR outdid the main event. I guess the reason I hate steel cage matches is because common sense does not prevail. Why not climb over the top and win the match after you just beat down your opponent from the top? Why not walk through the door instead of trying to climb the entire structure? It just exposes how fake it is I guess.


I definitely agree that the opening match was much better.

I see what you're saying about Steel Cage Matches. I have also always kind of been someone who tends to dislike gimmick matches because I much prefer two guys going at it until one of them gets a pinfall or submission. But that said, there have been some great cage matches and when a Steel Cage Match is done right, nobody in the match should have a whole lot of time to get out. There must be some close escapes, though, to keep the suspense levels up. That's why I tend to think that one-on-one cage matches are better. When you start adding more, it gets hard to make it realistic and get the timing right.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Barrett might get moved to Smackdown when the 2011 Draft comes


Possibly, I guess. I just don't see this not turning into a feud between Punk and Barrett.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

They had the chance to turn Barrett face tonight, I hope he continues to be involved with the ongoings and not dwindle like Sheamus seems to be, i.e picking up scraps like king of the ring and randomly being put in contender matches.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> They had the chance to turn Barrett face tonight, I hope he continues to be involved with the ongoings and not dwindle like Sheamus seems to be, i.e picking up scraps like king of the ring and randomly being put in contender matches.


Sheamus is a 2 time Champion. Barrett has yet to collect his 1st.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

That's my biggest problem with sending Barrett back to Smackdown. That brand is loaded with heels, and actually could use a big babyface on its roster these days (not Orton big, how about just R-Truth big?). Their midcard babyface scene is pitiful. Only thing I could see for Barrett is a feud with Mysterio once Del Rio/Mysterio wraps this week to get Barrett restored heel cred (if he's allowed to go over in some manner of speaking). 

But it's almost certainly that or a face turn. Which to me would be like having Billy Gunn, Road Dogg and X-Pac attack Triple H in the summer of 2000 because Rock's champ, and have Triple H turn face on them.

Barrett has been depicted as the Satanic center of all evil in WWE for the last seven months. If he's to be turned face, this could potentially make Orton's face turn in 2004 look successful by comparison. If Barrett can pull off a face turn, especially at _this_ stage, then he's even better than I ever thought he was.

EDIT: Dirtsheet rumor that Barrett is being punished for injuring Cena in 3, 2, 1...


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

You don't pull off a face turn. The booking pulls it off for you. Its all about circumstances not how many fans you can tag on your way to the ring, or how wide your smile. 

Did anybody see how strong they booked Barret in that cage? He was legit about to win. Against 2 former world champs.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> That's my biggest problem with sending Barrett back to Smackdown. That brand is loaded with heels, and actually could use a big babyface on its roster these days (not Orton big, how about just R-Truth big?). Their midcard babyface scene in the is pitiful. Only thing I could see for Barrett is a feud with Mysterio once Del Rio/Mysterio wraps this week to get Barrett restored heel cred (if he's allowed to go over in some manner of speaking).
> 
> But it's almost certainly that or a face turn. Which to me would be like having Billy Gunn, Road Dogg and X-Pac attack Triple H in the summer of 2000 because Rock's champ, and have Triple H turn face on them.
> 
> Barrett has been depicted as the Satanic center of all evil in WWE for the last seven months. If he's to be turned face, this could potentially make Orton's face turn in 2004 look successful by comparison. If Barrett can pull off a face turn, especially at _this_ stage, then he's even better than I ever thought he was.


Agreed. To add to that, I think it's possible. Barrett has generated major, major heat over the past year. With that said, he was STILL being boo'd when he came out to confront C.M. Punk, a fresh heel that attacked their beloved John Cena. Stu Bennett is a star!


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

The_Jiz said:


> You don't pull off a face turn. The booking pulls it off for you. Its all about circumstances not how many fans you can tag on your way to the ring, or how wide your smile.
> 
> Did anybody see how strong they booked Barret in that cage? He was legit about to win. Against 2 former world champs.


Barrett had ZERO chance to win that match. When the stipulation was made with Punk, EVERYONE knew Barrett was out of Nexus.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Nexus4Life said:


> Sheamus is a 2 time Champion. Barrett has yet to collect his 1st.


Barrett has been built a lot better than Sheamus, Sheamus got handed both his titles, in fact his second was due to Barrett and The Nexus.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The_Jiz said:


> You don't pull off a face turn. The booking pulls it off for you. Its all about circumstances not how many fans you can tag on your way to the ring, or how wide your smile.
> 
> Did anybody see how strong they booked Barret in that cage? He was legit about to win. Against 2 former world champs.


Well, it could still work, possibly. Barrett would absolutely have to be a hard-ass face of the first order, though. Basically just redirect his evilness towards those who have now wronged him. One of the major errors in the Orton face turn was they tried to repackage him as Mr. Nice Guy. It was already a tough proposition, since it was just a bigger carnivore going after a smaller one when Triple H/Evolution turned on Orton, but when they stripped Orton of the character that made him popular as a heel, it was all over until he turned back heel.

Guess we'll have to see what they do next week. Any alliance between Barrett and Cena, though, has to be the most tumultuous and unstable one we've ever seen, though. Unless one character goes batshit insane like Austin was supposed to have to explain his alliance with the man who practically tried to murder him in Triple H.


----------



## Htial (Apr 8, 2008)

Nexus4Life said:


> Barrett had ZERO chance to win that match. When the stipulation was made with Punk, EVERYONE knew Barrett was out of Nexus.


We all know from a smark standpoint that he wasn't going to win the match. That's not what that guy is saying. From a kayfabe standpoint Barret looked strong against 2 former champs and was going to win if it wasn't for punk screwing him over.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Exactly.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Htial said:


> We all know from a smark standpoint that he wasn't going to win the match. That's not what that guy is saying. From a kayfabe standpoint Barret looked strong against 2 former champs and was going to win if it wasn't for punk screwing him over.


Then wouldn't you agree that's where wrestling needs to change? When it's as predictable as junky's habit, isn't it time to shake things up?


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I gotta admit, Miz looks very good in his match against Morrison tonight...


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Deshad C. said:


> I gotta admit, Miz looks very good in his match against Morrison tonight...


Morrison is to thank for that not Miz. That Raw was disappointing on every level except the Punk promo.Miz/Orton is a terrible idea and so is a Barrett face turn. No Danielson and a another month of Mr. Average sucks. That was a very bland Raw but with Miz as champion that is what we have to look forward to.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> Morrison is to thank for that not Miz. That Raw was disappointing on every level except the Punk promo.Miz/Orton is a terrible idea and so is a Barrett face turn. No Danielson and a another month of Mr. Average sucks. That was a very bland Raw but with Miz as champion that is what we have to look forward to.


I'll agree that Morrison can wrestle his ass off, but the Miz is helluva lot better in the ring than people on here give him credit for. He is one of the best at telling a story, not only on the mic, but in the ring as well. Long championship reigns by newly developed talent heels is good for wrestling.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> He doesn't belong as a face, he belongs as a heel. Stop being so open minded and realize there's just some things you don't do with someone. Would you turn Rey Mysterio heel? That would make just as much sense as Barrett turning face. He just doesn't have face qualities.


Rey was a heel in WCW and was pretty good at it.

How do you know unless you test the waters? Did people think Rock would be a good face absed off him being a shit heel on debut?

Get your head out of your ass Pyro, you whinge so much I'd swear you were English.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Where he'll probably do even worse, since SmackDown is incapable of making stars.


Dolph Ziggler says hi. Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, Drew McIntyre, "Dashing" Cody Rhodes, Alberto Del Rio...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Deshad C. said:


> I gotta admit, Miz looks very good in his match against Morrison tonight...


Hmmmmm....I wonder why...*cough, Morrison, cough*


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Rey was a heel in WCW and was pretty good at it.


Then why do they refuse to turn Rey heel?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone make a .gif of Punk doing Cena's "you can't see me" thing yet?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's HUGE with the kids demographic, they look up to him etc, so yeah, he'll never be a heel again


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Hmmmmm....I wonder why...*cough, Morrison, cough*


Lol. Hey now. I know that Morrison makes people look good. He's been doing that for a while, im just saying that Miz actually looked like he knew what he was doing. He actually told a bit of a story tonight. He didn't look lost.

I can give props when they're due. I hope the glimmer I saw tonight turns into something more. I may not be a fan now, but I'm always open to being proved wrong. I hope Miz does just that.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> He's HUGE with the kids demographic, they look up to him etc, so yeah, he'll never be a heel again


Proof: Attitude Era > PG Era


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pretty solid raw tonight minus the filler matches like the Diva's, Santino/Kozlov and pointless Alberto Del Rio match (what ever happened to the BRAND EXTENSION?) I guess it's dead...

I'm unsure if they are convinced they want to turn Barrett because I would of thought all of Nexus would of stopped Barrett leaving the cage. If they wanted to really turn Barrett face it would of been done, but I think that is hinging on whether Cena's injury is bad enough to keep him out past the Rumble. If Cena had a month/2 month injury Barrett would be face by the night's end.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: CM Stigmata?*



Macho King Madness said:


> Did anyone notice the red dots CM punk had drawn on his palms?
> 
> Like he thinks he is Jesus or something with the stigmata. Not that I ever had a great deal of respect for him, and his pompous "straight edge" style. But its a new low for a holier than thou attitude.


I actually was wondering about that, too. . . not that it bothers me, but more out of curiosity.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

watching raw now and i'm marking out over the fact that tamina will turn on santino soon and help the usos win the belts.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this episode highlighted by problems with the WWE to a T. 

The problem is NOT with the in ring talents. It is almost entirely on the booking, and I'll get into that here. 

- Miz Vs. Morrison was a GREAT match. Very very good and it showed off the athleticism of Morrison perfectly. That Starship Pain Table spot was amazing, and the earlier Starship Pain had me convinced Morrison was going to win. It was also nice to see Miz get a clean win for once. NOW my problems are these: 

1) Why wasn't the match saved for the Rumble? Why not give us this fresh & exciting match on PPV? Unless Morrison is going to win the Rumble (which I doubt) then why even bother giving this match away? And even if Morrison is going to win the Rumble, why do the match at all and have Morrison lose? Why not build him up with a series of wins, the Rumble victory, and THEN do the title match with Miz at Mania? Long term planning. It helps. 

2) You mean to tell me that Miz can beat Morrison in a no rules match, but he needs 2 other guys to help him beat a 61 year old announcer in a TLC Match? So are you telling me that Lawler is better than BOTH Miz & Morrison, who are stronger, faster, more athletic, etc? Come on guys! 

- The Nexus storyline was stupid because it could have been all wrapped up in ONE segment. Stretching it out for most of the show only made it PAINFULLY obvious that Punk was going to cost Barrett the Cage match. Everybody and their grandmother could have predicted that. They should have done one segment: Barrett comes down to confront Nexus, asks them what the hell is going on, and then they beat his ass down. Easy. We KNOW the turn is coming, so why hold it off with bad segments involving the GM-9000 & a bad backstage segment with bad acting that did nothing to put doubt in my mind that Punk wasn't going to screw Barrett. 

Now the cage match itself was pretty solid. I've never understood why they don't just lock the door when the match starts because it just creates too many situations where I'm saying "Go through the door! Its quicker than climbing!" but what can you do? A good match up with hard work from the men involved, but again, the ending was one we all saw coming a mile away. And Orton's victory only creates a somewhat boring pairing for the Rumble, except for the very exciting one we had earlier in this same episode. Also, why are we doing a cage match willy nilly on TV with no build up or anything? This just furthers the devaluing of gimmick matches that both WWE & TNA have contributed too over the last few years. 

- The Divas Tag match was the same thing we've seen a million times...skip it. 

- Please stop The Cobra! PLEASE I AM BEGGING YOU!!! It is the worst move in wrestling history. I am not even close to kidding. 

- Alberto Del Rio Vs. R-Truth was actually not bad (at least far better than the standard R-Truth bout) and it was nice to see a heel NOT get buried & lose a match after cutting a promo saying it was his destiny to achieve greatness or something. But again, I have a problem. If you are going to do a brand split, THEN STICK TO IT!!! If people are just going to be willy nilly jumping back and forth every week wrestling from show to show, then why even have a brand split? Why should I care if a guy gets drafted from one show to another? The brand split itself is not a bad idea, but if you don't stick to it, it just feels half assed & lazily executed. 

So there you go. Wrestling wise, not bad at all, with one truly great match. Booking? Needs a lot of work.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

You mark for the Usos? fpalm


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> You mark for the Usos? fpalm


i like real tag teams, wwe doesn't have any of those anymore. hart dynasty for awhile, but i couldn't take bulldogs kid seriously. usos are raw but they got potential, they're samoans, they gotta be good. cool theme too.


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

man when orton was about to walk out of the cage the first time, and then realized barrett and sheamus were up and he did that stupid "coil", that shit was cringe worthy, im watching it alone and im still embarassed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

^ Yeah that was pretty lol worthy.

Kozlov botch tonight has got to be in the next botchamania. It was hilarious!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Now why can't they do Raw like this every week?


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome opener
Very good segments
Solid cage match
Excellent crowd

RAW has been really great.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Barrett should remain heel.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Horrible RAW completely because they allow Morrison to gety beaten by The Miz clean once again.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

So what was Del Rio doing on RAW?? I only want him to see job on Smackdown, after another overrated promo.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I thought it was a pretty decent first Raw of the year until the result of the main event.

Wish they would have said Barrett works for Punk instead of just leaving nexus, because now everything Puink has said previously makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Yet again, I fell asleep before it even began, 2nd week in a row. My fave time of year too


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

shutupchico said:


> i like real tag teams, wwe doesn't have any of those anymore. hart dynasty for awhile, but i couldn't take bulldogs kid seriously. usos are raw but they got potential, they're samoans, they gotta be good. cool theme too.


Valid points. I liked them until they got jobbed out a month into their debuts. Been doing some good things on Superstars lately as well.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

P.Smith said:


> Horrible RAW completely because they allow Morrison to gety beaten by The Miz clean once again.


Because Miz needed a credible win. JoMo looked great anyway.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Morrison totally stole the show, he's been on fire lately with a streak of great matches, heck, even he could carry Miz to a great match, and the only other person who could do that is Daniel Bryan, that should tell you something about Morrison's ability to work a match.

I honestly marked out when Barrett came out, i'm glad they acknowledged that Barrett destroyed Cena in a house show and put him out of action, that alone should assure you that Barrett will still get involved in the storyline, but i still wonder what he will do now after he got kicked out of Nexus, he shouldn't turn face soon, it would be horrible to see him as a goody goody, who knows maybe he will bring back his old buddies Tarver and Sheffield to assist him along the way because he still doesn't look like a threat against the Raw powerhouses if he fights on his own, but he destroyed Cena so who knows he will get booked stronger now.

Punk is still badass as always, i love his current role as master manipulator, he's exactly a figure that Nexus needs right now to at least freshen things up a bit, it's also refreshing to see Punk back on important role and becomes the vital part of the show again.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

ok...so instead of a miz/morison main event at the rumble. we miz vs orton for the umpteenth time(yes i know they havent wrestled each other that much).

morrison gets screwed again....


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it's hilarious that they let Punk get away with having those red dots on the palms of his hands and showing them a few times on camera as obviously it was in reference to where Jesus got nailed on the cross.

Then again, they also let him get away with wearing a Charles Manson tshirt on camera when he was doing commentary.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent RAW. Great way to start and a great way to end.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

miz vs morrison and cage match = good ..the rest boring

punk and barrett remind me of a couple that have split up and are fueding over who gets the kids.

LOL at cole's WTF reaction at kozlov's botch.

i hope wade stays on RAW, 3 way cena-punk-barrett fued is a good storyline to have.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Best Raw of the year! Oh wait...

No, seriously it was good.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jethro said:


> Because Miz needed a credible win. JoMo looked great anyway.


He did look great in the match and the loss might not have hurt him as much as it would with someone else which is a testament to him since he just lost clean to the guy who couldn't beat a 64 year old Jerry Lawler without Cole saving the match...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He may have lost "clean" but he lost because of his own stupidity. It's not like Miz ACTUALLY beat him, just by being the better man. 

Go watch Orton/Swagger from Extreme Rules and you'll see the exact same style of ending. It's an easy finish that makes the win look somewhat legitimate while still maintaining that the guy who lost was the superior competitor. I really wish that table spot didn't happen and Miz just SCF'ed him on the floor, so the Morrison marks could really fly off the handle. If anything, they protected the hell out of Morrison when they shouldn't have.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> He may have lost "clean" but he lost because of his own stupidity. It's not like Miz ACTUALLY beat him, just by being the better man.
> 
> Go watch Orton/Swagger from Extreme Rules and you'll see the exact same style of ending. It's an easy finish that makes the win look somewhat legitimate while still maintaining that the guy who lost was the superior competitor. I really wish that table spot didn't happen and Miz just SCF'ed him on the floor, so the Morrison marks could really fly off the handle. If anything, they protected the hell out of Morrison when they shouldn't have.


Also what they did with Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're referring to the CM Punk TLC match, I assume?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You're referring to the CM Punk TLC match, I assume?


Yeh and they've done it quite a lot in his career, even early on when he was with Matt, it was about him being a risk taker and 'living for the moment'.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> He may have lost "clean" but he lost because of his own stupidity. It's not like Miz ACTUALLY beat him, just by being the better man.
> 
> Go watch Orton/Swagger from Extreme Rules and you'll see the exact same style of ending. It's an easy finish that makes the win look somewhat legitimate while still maintaining that the guy who lost was the superior competitor. I really wish that table spot didn't happen and Miz just SCF'ed him on the floor, so the Morrison marks could really fly off the handle. If anything, they protected the hell out of Morrison when they shouldn't have.


This is true. 

Miz shouldn't have beaten Morrison clean in that sense because it would have made zero sense. Miz has been built as a opportunistic champion who wins via fluke, winning clean...clean would have made Morrison look awful. Morrisons performance in that match was fantastic though and he looked just as strong going in as he did coming out...maybe more.

They should have protected Morrison more imo. Miz winning in a flukey manner would have worked for his character...because that's what he does. Morrison needed to look strong far more than Miz in that match, which only happened due to his own performance.

But whatever, I just hope they don't drop his push on the spot, he was pretty damn over at the moment.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

P.Smith said:


> Yeh and they've done it quite a lot in his career, even early on when he was with Matt, it was about him being a risk taker and 'living for the moment'.


I don't know if I'd count that one, since Punk went through the table too.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

FCA and Cage match were great. The rest of the show sucked. Interesting interaction between Punk and Barrett.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

P.Smith said:


> Also what they did with Jeff Hardy.


But the entire point of the feud culminated in that moment. Punk won the match because Jeff Hardy was wrong. Jeff's lifestyle and way of thinking (or lack of it) sent him through a table, cost him the match, Punk got up, took the title.

Not only did Punk win the match, he won the argument.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


>


:lmao repped!!


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

JoseBxNYC said:


>


I'm gonna rep also! That fits exactly what happend after the end of Raw last night Lmao!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

That picture is pure gold!

Raw was actually really good last night. I might even watch it again later.

Miz and Morrison was great, got some new found respect for both guys, Morrison still sucks on the mic though. Sheamus/Orton/Barrett was awesome, the whole match save for the last 10 seconds was good, only downside was that dick winning YET AGAIN. I'm sick of that fecking Diamond Cutter stealing motherfucker. Santino and The USO's was worth it for Kozlov's botch :'). The 6 diva match, meh, eye candy though. Punk/Barrett mini fued was a nice touch too.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

About that pic: So who screamed No when Barrett fell off the cage?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> About that pic: So who screamed No when Barrett fell off the cage?


lol you really live what happens in the WWE, huh?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Was he not making the connection between the Lion King and what happened on RAW? As in when Simba shouted 'Noooooo' as Mufasa was falling to his death, therefore who kayfabe wise was shouting 'Nooooooo'...or do I just know the Lion King far too well?


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Was he not making the connection between the Lion King and what happened on RAW? As in when Simba shouted 'Noooooo' as Mufasa was falling to his death, therefore who kayfabe wise was shouting 'Nooooooo'...or do I just know the Lion King far too well?


Yes he was.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Was actually very suprised on the quality of match the miz and morrisson pulled off. It was a great match from start to finish especially morrisson's performance. The miz held his own as well. A contender for match of the year from the year's first match imo. Other than that, it was a very lackluster RAW. The main event was good but there was only ever going to be one winner that being Orton. If this is the first Raw of 2011 then it looks like its going to be another PG Era infested year for the E.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol at NJ. Someone had to feel sorry for Barrett just like they felt sorry for Mustapha.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

haribo said:


>


:lmao That's is fucking genius dude! Did you make that?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

haribo said:


>


Oh my god, that's incredible lol Awesome. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

reps all round for the lion king stuff! LOL it's fit so well. so that's where WWE get their stories from, disney!!

i think maybe justin gabriel would be shouting "nooooooo", he seems very pro-mufusa(barrett) lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao thats great. 

This has to be the highlight of the show though 

http://www.gifsoup.com/view4/1658350/kozlov-botch-o.gif


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

terrible raw with a boring main event

bring back cena asap


----------



## Cara's Request (Jan 3, 2011)

Positive start.

The Miz Vs. John Morrison - ***1/4 

The Cage match and R-Truth/Del Rio were nice little matches + the Punk/Barrett confrontation was interesting.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> About that pic: So who screamed No when Barrett fell off the cage?





haribo said:


>


You were saying.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

This raw basically came down to two parts for me. The opening match, which was excellent and the closing match where they tried to go for too many holy shit moments and wound up making their wrestlers look like dumbass. Interesting Nexxus story I want to see where they go with it, but I can easily see CM Punk being overthrown soon enough as he's already coming off as an obnoxious ass (he does a great job with that character btw). If you want to push delrio stop putting him with Rey Mysterio, that feud should have been done with by now. Nothing else of substance happened on that show so yea. Not a particularly strong raw, but at the same time not a weak one either.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

What video is it? My phone wont let me see videos for some reason.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> What video is it? My phone wont let me see videos for some reason.


*It's a clip of Punk betraying Barret. *


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

With the dubbing of Scar betraying Mufasa from the Lion King as the sound, though.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

.... which is pretty awesome.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Is that the one with Jericho at the end? Then yeah that vid was epic. Saw it on youtube yesterday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## BigFudge (Jan 5, 2011)

...Its a Okay video


----------

